# Your favourite Reccy



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Let's hear it.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Mdma. Is an all time fave! pure love! Lol


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Coke + Ket maybe with a few NOS balloons for good measure.

Or just some pure coke lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Bit extreme for some, maybe, but that's how I roll...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MDMA. If I need to be around people and it not be obvious Coke


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Earl Grey and a digestive....I know it's dangerous, I'm addicted, I will seek help soon.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Earl Grey Tea

I used to be heavily into my reccies - mainly weed & MDMA when I could get hold of it. Never cared for coke or speed - they just seemed to make me really jittery and wired without feeling good.

All had to go when I stopped drinking though


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Heroin still does it for me


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Weed. Not really into stimulants like major said - they just make me feel off.

Can't handle weed when I'm on cycle though, get mega para. Ended up in a and e last year thinking I was gonna die.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Does Yorkshire Tea and a hobnob count?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Greshie said:


> Does Yorkshire Tea and a hobnob count?


 Wrong thread mate ...

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/144439-45-thread/?do=embed


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

cocaine , 1g every Fri sat sun with bottle of Jack Daniels, love the stuff been hammering it for over 10+ years, some weeks 7 times a week

View attachment IMG_2445.JPG


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Does Yorkshire Tea and a hobnob count?


 Only if there's a filthy, slutty layer of chocolate (milk) draped across the top of the hob mob, beckoning you to take that final step into their world of sin......


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Heroin :whistling:

Base coke is good too :whistling:

All of then are good for diferent occasions


----------



## The Lanes (Jul 22, 2013)

May sound boring but nothing does it like alcohol, probably up there with the worst health wise though :crying:


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

you lot are disgraceful :lol: i like my prescription stuff more! tramadol and diazepam are my go to reccys


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SHERRY of course


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Coffee without a doubt...A really guilty pleasure considering I'm a chronic insomniac without it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Test-e said:


> Wrong thread mate ...
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/144439-45-thread/?do=embed


 Damn.................... busted

ah well ............... I never was a wild child


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bjaminny said:


> Only if there's a filthy, slutty layer of chocolate (milk) draped across the top of the hob mob, beckoning you to take that final step into their world of sin......


 Eeek that's just going a bit toooooooooooooooooo extreme !


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> Heroin still does it for me


 No wonder u only have cash for s**t pearls Sam.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Cappuccino ...with perfect froth and not a hint of chocolate ..


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Well as an alcoholic I would have to say booze lol. Any thing else I do only ends up with booze.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Was having this conversation with the misses, the other day. Coke, some people like it some don't, same with weed etc. Never heard of someone droping a good E and saying, well that was a bit $hit.

Guessing heroin, probably the same, but I think I'll leave that.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> MDMA. If I need to be around people and it not be obvious Coke


 No, that white ring of power around your nostrils, never gives you away. :lol:


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Just say no


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No wonder u only have cash for s**t pearls Sam.


 Drugs before family and loved ones. Nothing will ever change that (even if I have kids)


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Denied said:


> No, that white ring of power around your nostrils, never gives you away. :lol:


 Lol I'm a tidy well trained Hoover


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

How much does a g of coke go for these days?


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> Mdma. Is an all time fave! pure love! Lol


 MDMamazing!


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Flaxmans said:


> How much does a g of coke go for these days?


 Anything between 30 and 150.

as an aside are those heroin responses taking the p1ss? Surely no one who lives an organised enough existence to bodybuild doesn't do smack on the side? Or is that just my misconception, suppose it's not that different from sniff if not injected.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> Drugs before family and loved ones. Nothing will ever change that (even if I have kids)


 Please tell me u are lying


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gummi Bears, purple and red ones. Very nearly cracked out the F word once when I couldn't find my stash, oh yes! truestory....


----------



## Wallis (Apr 11, 2016)

Smokey13 said:


> Weed. Not really into stimulants like major said - they just make me feel off.
> 
> Can't handle weed when I'm on cycle though, get mega para. Ended up in a and e last year thinking I was gonna die.


 Been there mate :mellow: not good.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

When I used to use drugs probably meth, blows your face off when you can get the good stuff. That or Coke..... Only flake though, none of this benzocaine shite you see people peddling on the street corners, I mean good Coke.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

to be honest I like everything, hash, blues, speed , pills and many hallucinogens I just go to whatever I fancy or is appropriate for whatever I'm doing


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> How much does a g of coke go for these days?


 Depends is it council Gucci or propaaaah :lol:


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Depends is it council Gucci or propaaaah :lol:


 Used to pay £40 for a some reasonable some pure s**t many years ago.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> Used to pay £40 for a some reasonable some pure s**t many years ago.


 It's all shite mate even the £100 a gram proper I reckon if you snorted actual 100% cocaine it would blow your head off


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

£10 a point round my way - pretty much same quality stuff was 100 for 3 grams 3 or so years ago, greedy fvckers


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Probs ket


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> It's all shite mate even the £100 a gram proper I reckon if you snorted actual 100% cocaine it would blow your head off


 If I were ever to pay £100 for a g I would need Pablo Escobar to be handing it over to me face to face, insane prices


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Please tell me u are lying


 Not 100% truth, I have always said this and never this away from the fact.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I first tried Coke when I was 18 and working on the Panama Canal, that night I understood what all the fuss was about! Closest I've ever had to that was in Bahamas. I don't even waste my money on anything else as its all shite.

favourite reccy is a tough one, I like meth and MDMA and 4-MMA but once the seretonin and/or dopamine is depleted they become worthless.

i really love my trips, LSD,mescaline oral and vaped DMT.

heroin is good but I prefer opium. But I don't want it all the time.

i tend to get fixated on one drug at a time and batter it to excess, to the point where all the magic is gone then move into the next

Ahhhh I dunno, can I choose all?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> If I were ever to pay £100 for a g I would need Pablo Escobar to be handing it over to me face to face, insane prices


 There may be w slight problem there...


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Any answer to this question is void unless the poster has tried 2cb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> It's all shite mate even the £100 a gram proper I reckon if you snorted actual 100% cocaine it would blow your head off


 You can't get 100% Coke. It gets cut in the process of making it before it even gets here.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

jointhecrazy said:


> Any answer to this question is void unless the poster has tried 2cb


 Used to love these aswell.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Used to love these aswell.


 The 2c's take me back! Remember having 15mg of 2c-I before I went to pick some mushrooms... Ended up flat on my back in the field watching the clouds instead...

good times!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> You can't get 100% Coke. It gets cut in the process of making it before it even gets here.


 Of course that's what I mean by the time it gets to your average user even the good stuff has been cut several times


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> You can't get 100% Coke. It gets cut in the process of making it before it even gets here.


 The pharmaceutical cocaine, I wonder if it's made from coca or if it's purely synthetic? I assumed pharma Coke is in a solution anyway.

Be interesting to see how much is produced legally and how much is used in the UK


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Eeek that's just going a bit toooooooooooooooooo extreme !


 Ok ok, I've booked myself into The Priory! Sort my issues out for good.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

high end stuff like in my pic is 80 a gram , I would guesstimate it's around 60-70% , I've got .7 return from a acetone wash before, plus I know my sniff , stuff still has stamp on it , means f**k all really but nice having a block with half a devil's head on it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> high end stuff like in my pic is 80 a gram , I would guesstimate it's around 60-70% , I've got .7 return from a acetone wash before, plus I know my sniff , stuff still has stamp on it , means f**k all really but nice having a block with half a devil's head on it


 .7 after a cold acetone wash ain't bad going at all! Nice one


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> The pharmaceutical cocaine, I wonder if it's made from coca or if it's purely synthetic? I assumed pharma Coke is in a solution anyway.
> 
> Be interesting to see how much is produced legally and how much is used in the UK


 Pharma cocaine also comes in powder too, popped up on one of the drugs wholesalers websites i use at work £27 a g.

wasn't in stock though, would probably have to be ordered with a requisition form from the home office.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

one persons proper is another man's normal or up my way like Sphinkter said it's low end (council) mid range (gucci) high end (armani) then proper , it varies every few weeks I would say on average most proper is 50% region it's still strong enough to enjoy the difference between dust and good cocaine


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Of course that's what I mean by the time it gets to your average user even the good stuff has been cut several times


 Pretty much, only way you will ever get good Coke is in small batch, people bringing it in themselves, and that's rare.... Should be able to smell it before you even see it IMO for it to be good.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> one persons proper is another man's normal or up my way like Sphinkter said it's low end (council) mid range (gucci) high end (armani) then proper , it varies every few weeks I would say on average most proper is 50% region it's still strong enough to enjoy the difference between dust and good cocaine


 I'm at the point where I can pretty much just look at it and know how good it is......... like you said, I would say around 70% maximum is what you will ever really find, even in South America for the most part.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> The pharmaceutical cocaine, I wonder if it's made from coca or if it's purely synthetic? I assumed pharma Coke is in a solution anyway.
> 
> Be interesting to see how much is produced legally and how much is used in the UK


 It would not matter either way, it would still contain the same chemical structure for it to be classed as cocaine. Coke is coke.

No idea where you could get your hands on it I'm afraid. Never tried it personally.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I love to stick a finger up my ass, doesn't even have to be my own finger...then sniff lines of Coke and MD while watching Gogglebox...great nights


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

barsnack said:


> I love to stick a finger up my ass, doesn't even have to be my own finger...then sniff lines of Coke and MD while watching Gogglebox...great nights


 Do you sniff the lines whist the finger is in your ass? Or before?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bubble/mephedrone/mcat or whatever you wanna call it. Had the funniest times of my life on that stuff.

Dont touch f**k all now though.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Finger blasting a nice juice pussy

then smell the fingers all day long... :thumb


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, this thread certainly turns the whole healthy bodybuilding lifestyle on its head doesn't it? But then again, pinning oils of unknown origin into our asses may not be that healthy either huh?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> It would not matter either way, it would still contain the same chemical structure for it to be classed as cocaine. Coke is coke.
> 
> No idea where you could get your hands on it I'm afraid. Never tried it personally.


 Ahh yeh it will be the same chemical at the end but wonder if you would get a purer end product. Using organic compounds can prove tricky to isolate to a very high purity. But using chemical reagents can also lead to unwanted side reactions.

i just wondered what they use, the alkaloids degrade quite rapidly, so they would need to grow in the UK somewhere if they go the organic route


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

GBL


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ahh yeh it will be the same chemical at the end but wonder if you would get a purer end product. Using organic compounds can prove tricky to isolate to a very high purity. But using chemical reagents can also lead to unwanted side reactions.
> 
> i just wondered what they use, the alkaloids degrade quite rapidly, so they would need to grow in the UK somewhere if they go the organic route


 More than likely, no idea about the manufacturing end of pharmaceutical products though. Makes sense.

I only ever used to involve myself in illegal ones......... LOL


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Buckfast wine for me


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Buckfast wine for me


 Commotion lotion


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Buckfast wine for me


 Can't beat getting charged up on a couple of bottles of Bucky then kicking fcuk out the Mrs, the kids and the dog!


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Coke + Ket maybe with a few NOS balloons for good measure.
> 
> Or just some pure coke lol


 why not throw in some heroin while your there lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I used to be a coke fiend, then my friend introduced me to Khat, coke does naff all for me now  ain't touched nothing for over a year


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Used to love ket, not been able to get good stuff for years though.

Mate's are at tidy weekender with a few bags from a new supplier to test out. If any good I get some.

If not I stick to my old flame Mandy.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> to be honest I like everything, hash, blues, speed , pills and many hallucinogens I just go to whatever I fancy or is appropriate for whatever I'm doing


 Uber appropriate avatar to post content correlation here :lol:

Caffeine is enough for me at the moment as I'm fresh off a stim break and even small amounts have me wilding out.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Pinky said:


> I used to be a coke fiend, then my friend introduced me to Khat, coke does naff all for me now  ain't touched nothing for over a year


 Khat? Wow, I've only ever seen it a couple of times. Used to be friends with an old Yemen who used to chew it all day! Just made my mouth a bit numb lol

was you growing it yourself then? I know it loses its potency really quick when it's cut down


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Spice


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

bottleneck25 said:


> Spice


 That's far too vague, you on about JWH series? Or AM? Or any of the other RCs that have used the same generic name?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Brain most mornings


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> That's far too vague, you on about JWH series? Or AM? Or any of the other RCs that have used the same generic name?


 Black mamba. The legal cannabis stuff . gets you twated off 3 drags


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

bottleneck25 said:


> Black mamba. The legal cannabis stuff . gets you twated off 3 drags


 Amen to that! Shiiiiiit! Any weed is too strong for me, 3 drags off any joint and I'm wrecked. I remember smoking some of the synthetic cannobanoids a few years ago, 2-3 drags and god I was so f**ked it's unreal!

if you like that thing, it's really good value for money I guess


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

bottleneck25 said:


> Black mamba. The legal cannabis stuff . gets you twated off 3 drags


 Pandora box :whistling:


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Pretty much, only way you will ever get good Coke is in small batch, people bringing it in themselves, and that's rare.... Should be able to smell it before you even see it IMO for it to be good.


 You obviously have never used the Dark Web.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Weekend is here


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nothing these days, pretty much tried most things but find it better being straight. I must be getting old


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Nothing these days, pretty much tried most things but find it better being straight. I must be getting old


 Amen brother.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Eezer good Eezer good!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Amen to that! Shiiiiiit! Any weed is too strong for me, 3 drags off any joint and I'm wrecked. I remember smoking some of the synthetic cannobanoids a few years ago, 2-3 drags and god I was so f**ked it's unreal!
> 
> if you like that thing, it's really good value for money I guess


 Yhh it is and can buy from a shop . cannabis is so hit and miss round my way atm some really good stuff and some really s**t stuff. Only tired spice once but was out my face Apprantly it's really addictive so have be careful


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> You obviously have never used the Dark Web.


 I have, numerous times.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Never tried any. Tried some tramadol once for back pain. Said slow release must have been 5 minutes after taking it room was spinning and felt sick asf. Went to bed for 6 hours and that was that.

i don't tolerate pills well.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Must have lived a sheltered life... weed would be my only go to! and that is on avery rare occasion

Some crazy people on here taking all sorts of drugs.. fuk that!


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

herc said:


> Must have lived a sheltered life... weed would be my only go to! and that is on avery rare occasion
> 
> Some crazy people on here taking all sorts of drugs.. fuk that!


 Gear are drugs lol :whistling:


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

picked up 3.5g of high quality marching powder will post pics later if I remember , also need to pick up some pollen or worse case green (i dont like grass that much) and few blues just to make sure I get a kip will try get them up teatime


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Golden_balls said:


> Gear are drugs lol :whistling:


 We are talking about coke, weed, speed etc.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

got 8th of some fine sniff will get pics of few other bits and bobs later away to get jack Daniels


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

coke

used to love cocktailing all sorts, sort of an olympic event of drug taking back in the day. week end benders were my thing. now, not so much.

once or twice a year is all. just cant recover any more.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> It's all shite mate even the £100 a gram proper I reckon if you snorted actual 100% cocaine it would blow your head off


 Mate of mine went back packin round south america few years back

said paid bout 50 quid for a bag of sniff said he was up for 3 days of the one bag said the stuff here cant even be classed a coke haha


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone tired pcp?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

herc said:


> Must have lived a sheltered life... weed would be my only go to! and that is on avery rare occasion
> 
> Some crazy people on here taking all sorts of drugs.. fuk that!


 Alcohol is as experimental as it's ever gotten for me and I used to love a binge drink, but I don't even do that anymore :lol:


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Mercedes pollen and got few boxes of blues both to put me to sleep, quarter of pollen will last me three months don't smoke much and only need 10mg valium to put me out


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Coke and nubain probably. Nice effect.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Music


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Gavinmcl said:


> Mercedes pollen and got few boxes of blues both to put me to sleep, quarter of pollen will last me three months don't smoke much and only need 10mg valium to put me out
> 
> View attachment 126878


 Looks like good stuff that not seen quality pollen for a few years


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Cocaine cocaine cocaine mixed with alcohol to make cocathylene. Get it in my blood!!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> Mercedes pollen and got few boxes of blues both to put me to sleep, quarter of pollen will last me three months don't smoke much and only need 10mg valium to put me out
> 
> View attachment 126878


 Pollen used to love that and paki black awesome stuff.

fkin hate weed/skunk but that stuff sent me barking. Don't take a smoke at all anymore.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

2cb last night n rolled about the bed with Mrs good times and zero come down just all over her coupon.

:lol:


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Sphinkter same m8 much prefer good hash tastes better , plus smell doesn't linger weed is nice to walk by but not sit in, yeah still get Pakistan black every now and again but it disappears I got a sixteenth before last ages


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

bottleneck25 said:


> Anyone tired pcp?


 Only MXE and ket, I've never known anyone in the UK to have it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> got 8th of some fine sniff will get pics of few other bits and bobs later away to get jack Daniels
> 
> View attachment 126853


 Don't look much like an 1/8th! -_-


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I cant get decent coke anymore, the joys of London! Might be a good thing but right now it doesn't feel like it!


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

gymfreak2010 said:


> why not throw in some heroin while your there lol


 Never really enjoyed opiates :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Only MXE and ket, I've never known anyone in the UK to have it


 MXE is the most disgusting drug I have ever used.... Horrible stuff. Lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Irish Beast said:


> I cant get decent coke anymore, the joys of London! Might be a good thing but right now it doesn't feel like it!


 Demand is high :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Demand is high [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=2489fed51e163f5322d7a374e199ae988521584474c5c731db2a34783aa96d4b[/IMG]


 I have not touched Coke in almost four years now, all this thread makes me want to do is go and buy an 8th. LOL


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> MXE is the most disgusting drug I have ever used.... Horrible stuff. Lol


 Too right! Me and Mrs.sausage really overdid it a few years ago, M holed, when I came out of it I thought she was dead! One of scariest times in my life. That ket I had couple of weeks ago was first time I've had anything like that since that fateful night


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Too right! Me and Mrs.sausage really overdid it a few years ago, M holed, when I came out of it I thought she was dead! One of scariest times in my life. That ket I had couple of weeks ago was first time I've had anything like that since that fateful night


 Actual ket is near impossible to find these days, derivatives of the drug are just cheaper and easier to make unfortunately.

Last time I had MXE I kept waking up and walking around the house looking for people, only to wake up back in the chair again. Lasted fu**ing hours and it was the same thing repeating itself continuously.... Lol Never again. Did my nut in. When I actually came to I kept questioning for hours if I had actually woken up or not, crazy s**t. Haha

how did you think your Mrs was dead? Sounds f**ked mate.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Actual ket is near impossible to find these days, derivatives of the drug are just cheaper and easier to make unfortunately.
> 
> Last time I had MXE I kept waking up and walking around the house looking for people, only to wake up back in the chair again. Lasted fu**ing hours and it was the same thing repeating itself continuously.... Lol Never again. Did my nut in. When I actually came to I kept questioning for hours if I had actually woken up or not, crazy s**t. Haha
> 
> how did you think your Mrs was dead? Sounds f**ked mate.


 Mate it was fu**ing awful! Used to but MXE regularly from a site which was 99.9% (apparently) we knew the size of line we would like. So tried a new place, made same size lines but bam! This stuff was like twice as strong! I holed, came around and she was sat on sofa upright with her head right back like at 90 degrees nearly i was half in an out of reality but she wasn't moving or f**k all. I tried to move her but nothing, in my head I don't know what's real that's why I didn't call ambulance atraight away I tried to lift her up of the sofa but then dropped her and her swede twatted the floor. I laid next to her to hear if she was breathing but my head was making loads of noises I kept feeling her chest and she was breathing at least. Then she would make some kind of giggling noise and grin. Then it was silence again, I didn't know if I was imagining it or not.

Brother I didn't know what planet I was on let alone anyone else. In the end she came round, confused and kept throwing up. Managed to get her upstairs and into bed and I once again spent the whole night and next day making sure she was alright. She was still frreaking out in the morning a bit but when the sun came up it helped things.

That was over 3 years ago and I only had ket for the first time a couple of weeks ago it scarred me for life that did!

yeh with the ket now it's often the 'other' isomer, can't remember what stuff used to be? I know the vials I used to buy were 50/50 s and r ketanex or something?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

vials are still widely available, I've got around half a gram of mxe it's a complete mind**** didn't enjoy it at all but it's good taking 25mg when on acid brings hole new depth to the craziness, if taken alone I found I would be tired but roll about restless in bed and end up all night plus leaves a horrible slight numbness in the nostril which when tripping can be distraction


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Mate it was fu**ing awful! Used to but MXE regularly from a site which was 99.9% (apparently) we knew the size of line we would like. So tried a new place, made same size lines but bam! This stuff was like twice as strong! I holed, came around and she was sat on sofa upright with her head right back like at 90 degrees nearly i was half in an out of reality but she wasn't moving or f**k all. I tried to move her but nothing, in my head I don't know what's real that's why I didn't call ambulance atraight away I tried to lift her up of the sofa but then dropped her and her swede twatted the floor. I laid next to her to hear if she was breathing but my head was making loads of noises I kept feeling her chest and she was breathing at least. Then she would make some kind of giggling noise and grin. Then it was silence again, I didn't know if I was imagining it or not.
> 
> Brother I didn't know what planet I was on let alone anyone else. In the end she came round, confused and kept throwing up. Managed to get her upstairs and into bed and I once again spent the whole night and next day making sure she was alright. She was still frreaking out in the morning a bit but when the sun came up it helped things.
> 
> ...


 Sounds nuts mate, glad she is alive! An old mate bought a bar of the stuff and simply lost the plot for about 6 months on it. I saw many a f**ked person in his house at party's. Even had one guy manically laughing and pissing up the wall once, I just put him outside and went home, sometimes things are just too much and that drug is defiantly too much. Never heard of a fun experience from it. People just do it because it's there. LOL

There are some things that are just not fit for human consumption IMO.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Smoke weed pretty much everyday, got 2 bags which ill start blazing after training today. Also, love hitting the DMT couple times a year


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Haha too right! I can't see any good from MXE either. Leaves you too head f**ked to know what's going on and lasts far too long! I'll definitely not have it again


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

bottleneck25 said:


> Anyone tired pcp?


 Yeah mate, never again, hours and hours of complete confusion and amnesia


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Sphinkter said:


> 2cb last night n rolled about the bed with Mrs good times and zero come down just all over her coupon.
> 
> :lol:


 Me and my Mrs love the 2cb sessions haha, got a marathon planned this weekend


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Haha too right! I can't see any good from MXE either. Leaves you too head f**ked to know what's going on and lasts far too long! I'll definitely not have it again


 Best trip I ever had was Acid+mandy+mushrooms, then I smoked some DMT and had a NOS balloon straight afterwards at some nutty little equinox festival in Australia. That was a good experience. Not one to try it again though.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Only MXE and ket, I've never known anyone in the UK to have it


 I've had it, it's an even worse for memory than mxe but mxe is always like maliciously sinister with me, like my trips have a real malevolent feel, the pcp is just sheer confusion


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Best trip I ever had was Acid+mandy+mushrooms, then I smoked some DMT and had a NOS balloon straight afterwards at some nutty little equinox festival in Australia. That was a good experience. Not one to try it again though.


 DMT and mushys were always on the to do list never got round to trying them though!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> DMT and mushys were always on the to do list never got round to trying them though!


 Do exactly as I did with the acid, mandy and balloons also, you will never experience anything like that for the rest of your life....... it's fu**ing insane.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I've always got a stash of DMT, I'm surprised how many people do it. I thought it was virtually unheard of by most people!

the gf uses DMT a lot, when I use it, I will literally load pipe after pipe for hours or until it's all gone lol

im pretty bad with any drug, once I start I can't stop untill everything's gone


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I've always got a stash of DMT, I'm surprised how many people do it. I thought it was virtually unheard of by most people!
> 
> the gf uses DMT a lot, when I use it, I will literally load pipe after pipe for hours or until it's all gone lol
> 
> im pretty bad with any drug, once I start I can't stop untill everything's gone


 Have you tired heroin lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

bottleneck25 said:


> Have you tired heroin lol


 Yeh done quite a bit of #3 off foil and snorting #4

i don't bother buying it anymore though, I used to do quite a lot of it. The brown quality locally is pretty shite and the China white I buy online. It's a f**k about and I always worry about OD on the white


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yeh done quite a bit of #3 off foil and snorting #4
> 
> i don't bother buying it anymore though, I used to do quite a lot of it. The brown quality locally is pretty shite and the China white I buy online. It's a f**k about and I always worry about OD on the white


 f**k me mate it's rare you here of people taking its as a reccy . how would you rate it out of all the drugs you've taken I've always been interested in the effects but never date to try it as I may get hooked on it . I love the melow feeling I get from weed tramadol and vallium so I can imagine I would enjoy heroin . I'm not 1 for getting high of coke and pills and wizz never really enjoyed that .


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

bottleneck25 said:


> f**k me mate it's rare you here of people taking its as a reccy . how would you rate it out of all the drugs you've taken I've always been interested in the effects but never date to try it as I may get hooked on it . I love the melow feeling I get from weed tramadol and vallium so I can imagine I would enjoy heroin . I'm not 1 for getting high of coke and pills and wizz never really enjoyed that .


 It's nice, very nice! Nice warm 'everything's good' feeling. It's very morish that's the reason I'm glad the brown is shite near me as I'm not tempted to buy it.

When I used to buy white is only but 0.25 or .5 at a time maximum for the worry of OD and because I didn't wanna get hooked.

I was prescribed massive amounts of opiates daily so kind of grew to like them. Although I only get codeine now I don't have any inclination to batter 500mg at a time anymore.

my daily prescribed opiates and opioids was 300mg MST morphing, 600mg DHC, 6-900mg tramadol, 2x bottles of oramorph a week and eventually fentanyl at 100mcg/hour

it was the fent that ruined me in the end, my god that is awful! Something like 100x stronger than morphine gram for gram. Comes in patches. That stuff is the devil

aLeo I think there are MANY more reccy users of gear but for obvious reasons keep it on the quiet. Some people can stay in control and it's only the ones who can't that we hear about.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's nice, very nice! Nice warm 'everything's good' feeling. It's very morish that's the reason I'm glad the brown is shite near me as I'm not tempted to buy it.
> 
> When I used to buy white is only but 0.25 or .5 at a time maximum for the worry of OD and because I didn't wanna get hooked.
> 
> ...


 What was your medical diagnosis?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

latblaster said:


> What was your medical diagnosis?


 Chronic pain, they tried literally everything else, steroid injections, gaba drugs like pregabalin and gabapentin, there's no surgical cure. Even shite like acupuncture. Only thing that takes the pain away is the opiates sadly.

I ended up going cold turkey after 18 months. Rode out the s**t storm locked away in my dads house. I saw a different doctor after I had got off it all. When he looked at what I had been prescribed by his work colleague he was horrified! He Said he wouldn't prescribe that to a terminal patient and would fear being struck off if he did.

i struggle really bad now with pain, there's no cure I just try to cope with it mentally. Feels like torture my legs are shot to s**t internally, vessels, arteries and nerves. I guess I have good days and bad days. Tonight's pretty bad, got in from work and laid straight in bed. Being laid flat helps but not by a lot


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

The constipation must have been horrific.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Coming off them was an enlightening experience! Haha combination of curling up in the fetal position crying like a baby, to spending hours on the thrown (crying like a baby) and throwing up unexpectedly lol


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

crap at taking pics but if you zoom you can see shine and gloss off it , 1.75g , j7st heading out for half bottle of Glen's vodie and 8 strongbow :thumb


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

Been through most things but they eventually put me through the ringer. Few pints here and there now is all. Maybe a packet of branigans beef and mustard with a jar if I'm feeling flush.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Coming off them was an enlightening experience! Haha combination of curling up in the fetal position crying like a baby, to spending hours on the thrown (crying like a baby) and throwing up unexpectedly lol


 Fent is the fu**ing devil. Serious serious business. No rattle on earth like a fent one. Good work getting through it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Done this last 2 days just drinks today


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm on deployment just drooling over this topic! Do I get the boys to send some narcotics out to me or nottttttttt


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tommy_Traps said:


> I'm on deployment just drooling over this topic! Do I get the boys to send some narcotics out to me or nottttttttt


 Of course

You must try the local delicatessens


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Tommy_Traps said:


> I'm on deployment just drooling over this topic! Do I get the boys to send some narcotics out to me or nottttttttt


 can't you get some decent hero in? Failing that, raw opium?

That stuff will see you right


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Benjamin said:


> Fent is the fu**ing devil. Serious serious business. No rattle on earth like a fent one. Good work getting through it.


 The fent was the final straw, I had been able to keep on top of everything else (kind of)

the fent finished me off, put a patch on and 30 mins I'd be like a zombie standing there!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> crap at taking pics but if you zoom you can see shine and gloss off it , 1.75g , j7st heading out for half bottle of Glen's vodie and 8 strongbow :thumb
> 
> View attachment 127516


 How come you buy decent coke but cheap booze?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Quackerz usually jack Daniels but get sick of it after three nights of it, plus need strong booze goes down well with few lines, actually grabbed bottle of red stag black cherry aswel lol


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> Mdma. Is an all time fave! pure love! Lol


 mine too, fcukin love the stuff. Me and the missus had some last night along with 2g of coke. Not loads but we were only going to the local for a couple. It makes us more interesting people.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Andrewgenic said:


> mine too, fcukin love the stuff. Me and the missus had some last night along with 2g of coke. Not loads but we were only going to the local for a couple. It makes us more interesting people.


 Lol yea interesting as in look at the couple in the corner gurning their faces off.

I know now what you mean I end up telling random ppl my life story followed by telling them there sound as fcuk! The best is they prob thinking Go Away you strange man! Lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> *Lol yea interesting as in look at the couple in the corner gurning their faces off. *
> 
> I know now what you mean I end up telling random ppl my life story followed by telling them there sound as fcuk! The best is they prob thinking Go Away you strange man! Lol


 PMSL


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

picking up some new white in half hour try get decent pics up depending if can hold camera still , @Quackerz will be on three Mills rose tonight £3.39


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> picking up some new white in half hour try get decent pics up depending if can hold camera still , @Quackerz will be on three Mills rose tonight £3.39


 You fu**ing cheapskate... LOL

How long you been doing it? I used to go through around an 8th of proper a day for a good few years and am missing a chunk out of the inside of my nose, surprised you manage to keep it to the weekends TBH.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Quackerz 10+ years , Fri sat Sunday and occasional wed or Thursday if I fall off the cart so to speak , been to councillors for 6months and all I done was went home and got on It

I enjoy it too much but it's went from normal 40 quid a gram stuff years ago to now I need 1.2 roughly a night to get moderate buzz , I've seen. 4 of same gear last 3 people all night 

been at lows of spending 700+ over one weekend and I've only managed to stay sober for three weeks in 10 years

I actually think it's partial sex addiction aswel and pair both together , for that reason I've recently came off low dose test cycle spanned over 8 months to try chemical castrate my urges so to speak


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Quackerz 10+ years , Fri sat Sunday and occasional wed or Thursday if I fall off the cart so to speak , been to councillors for 6months and all I done was went home and got on I, I enjoy it too much but it's went from normal 40 quid a gram stuff years ago to now I need 1.2 roughly a night to get moderate buzz , *I've seen. 4 of same gear last 3 people all night*


 Same mate, gets frustrating after a while, I went off the fu**ing rails though. Was walking down the street in broad daylight doing lines off the back of my hand in blatant view of anyone who cared to look, I really did not give a f**k. lol

Glad I stopped now, too much of an addictive personality, lets see what happens with steroids instead. :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There is an Addiction Sub Forum on here.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> There is an Addiction Sub Forum on here.


 Was not aware of this, might look into it. Is it fairly active?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Was not aware of this, might look into it. Is it fairly active?


 There's alot of very useful info on there. Been quieter the last few months.

Nothing like NA or the 12 Steppers though.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> There's alot of very useful info on there. Been quieter the last few months.
> 
> Nothing like NA or the 12 Steppers though.


 I'm already clean mate. Have been for years, just thought it would be a good place to contribute and discuss issues with other like minded people. 

Just looked in the about section, will be asking for access.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I surprised by how many ukm members are fcuk heads for want of a better description lol

sniffing and taking MD every weekend when your an aas user is dangerous and at best counter productive. I have a blow out on reccys once in a blue moon these days and my training is knocked sideways for a least a week. Fair enough some of you lads may be a few years younger than me but those days are over for me lol


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> Lol yea interesting as in look at the couple in the corner gurning their faces off.
> 
> I know now what you mean I end up telling random ppl my life story followed by telling them there sound as fcuk! The best is they prob thinking Go Away you strange man! Lol


 lol, yeah Mrs kept b0llocking me for gurning. The coke I've been getting just lately has been fire! But 2lines in and I'm chewing me face off lol

and yes u can be very over familiar with people too. Trouble is because I am happy and being friendly I can sometimes be a bit too brutally honest with people, thinking they know I'm having a laugh and they won't mind lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Andrewgenic said:


> lol, yeah Mrs kept b0llocking me for gurning. The coke I've been getting just lately has been fire! But 2lines in and I'm chewing me face off lol
> 
> and yes u can be very over familiar with people too. Trouble is because I am happy and being friendly I can sometimes be a bit too brutally honest with people, thinking they know I'm having a laugh and they won't mind lol


 Hahaha I know exactly what you mean. When you reflect the day after you think ****in ell did I actually say that to that bloke I barely know "face palm"


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> Hahaha I know exactly what you mean. When you reflect the day after you think ****in ell did I actually say that to that bloke I barely know "face palm"


 haha, yeah but it all seems perfectly fine at the time. I was in town the other week and ended up telling a complete stranger about the missus sticking a finger in my arse lol


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

in all seriousness I have got to try and reel my self in a bit with md and coke. I like it a little bit too much. Regarding the aas use, I seem to use more when I'm on gear. The thing is I have no desire to have a skin full of booze anymore. MD is my little bit of escapism and is an offset to a life that would otherwise be all work


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

Any of you mandy users live in the Wiltshire/Oxford/Gloucester area? That seems to be the one thing I struggle to get hold of.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tommy_Traps said:


> Any of you mandy users live in the Wiltshire/Oxford/Gloucester area? That seems to be the one thing I struggle to get hold of.


 London whatever you want :whistling:

Oxford London in a hour if I drive :thumb


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

This is good to know.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

new bar new stamp , only could make out cko stamped on it, looks wise best I've seen in while


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

literally had the best come up on md in my life last night so it is now my new favourite. felt like i was in a tunnel and just had to dance


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

another 2g of top level ching , having bbq first , few triple whiskeys Jim beam cherry and diet Pepsi then....


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> another 2g of top level ching , having bbq first , few triple whiskeys Jim beam cherry and diet Pepsi then....
> 
> View attachment 127723


 How do you afford all this?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@RexEverthing genuinely no idea, I work legitimately btw lol , I have expansive interest in recreational drugs and climbed the ladder but at same time dug myself into a hole , vague explanation m8 sry


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

About 6-7g of P.cubes mushrooms Panama strain,Left over from bank holiday weekend


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Love abit of Mandy .

but Ching tonight so all good :thumb


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

£10 on the point though jeez


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@CandleLitDesert love shrooms one of my favourites, did u ever try 4-aco-dmt ? stuff was awesome aswel , not tried any in few years, for my psy I like to wait for special occasions , same with trips best drug out there but I treat it with upmost respect it's destroyed and rebuilt my life in one night

tonight's

any suggestions how to get better pics, using s7 not touched any settings can't get the detail of shine etc


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Loved mdma back in the day. Been doing some those research chemicals. Other than gurning and not getting any sleep there not up to scratch.

Every time I try to get mdma in a club they ask think if I'm an under cover copper lol. Newcastle doesn't seem to accept us older ravers.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

@Gavinmcl

Never tried 4-aco-dmt to be fair just got 60 xanax bars though more for my stash then just to munch daily now a day though


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

CandleLitDesert said:


> @Gavinmcl
> 
> Never tried 4-aco-dmt to be fair just got 60 xanax bars though more for my stash then just to munch daily now a day though


 I hope there not 2mg I got boxes of 1mg not long ago and they hit quick and hard even after a bender 1mg had me knocked out after 15mins

even half felt like 40mg Diaz


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> View attachment 129083


 I need to move to Scotland


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Golden_balls you must be able to get good gear you're way? around 5 years ago my area was flooded with high purity white near enough every one sells "pure" it's normally low quality but at least double the quality what was normal 40 a g stuff

the stuff I get comes off a 9 bar so God knows how good the click stuff is , I don't think mines has been repressed easy 70%+ in that pic but admittedly it's better than normal always high quality but this is higher end of scale, stamp is Tiffany


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Golden_balls you must be able to get good gear you're way? around 5 years ago my area was flooded with high purity white near enough every one sells "pure" it's normally low quality but at least double the quality what was normal 40 a g stuff
> 
> the stuff I get comes off a 9 bar so God knows how good the click stuff is , I don't think mines has been repressed easy 70%+ in that pic but admittedly it's better than normal always high quality but this is higher end of scale, stamp is Tiffany


 Used to years ago around Reading area...Berkshire

London the demand is high.. And rich kids will pay anything for s**t as they dont know better

Got a few Scottish mates down here. They are terrible


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> View attachment 129083


 That's a mighty fine looking rock


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> That's a mighty fine looking rock


 far better than our "armani" m8

@Golden_balls use to be cheap for biscuits up here and everyone would be buying 15 for tenner then it went quiet for few years, every week we got at least 3 high quality presses then nothing so Charlie took over big time


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> far better than our "armani" m8
> 
> @Golden_balls use to be cheap for biscuits up here and everyone would be buying 15 for tenner then it went quiet for few years, every week we got at least 3 high quality presses then nothing so Charlie took over big time


 Quality goes down

Prices going up in london

But thats a good thing as i dont take as much

Special ocasions :whistling:


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Es from the nineties. Especially small white doves.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

cringing very hard at gavins posts, sound like a 17 year old


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> cringing very hard at gavins posts, sound like a 17 year old


 eighteen and a half m8 x sorry to be not up to your expectations, always liked people that used numbers instead of letters in their name very mature


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Golden_balls you must be able to get good gear you're way? around 5 years ago my area was flooded with high purity white near enough every one sells "pure" it's normally low quality but at least double the quality what was normal 40 a g stuff
> 
> the stuff I get comes off a 9 bar so God knows how good the click stuff is , I don't think mines has been repressed easy 70%+ in that pic but admittedly it's better than normal always high quality but this is higher end of scale, stamp is Tiffany


 Get pure round here, 99%, £60 for a half henry


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> far better than our "armani" m8
> 
> @Golden_balls use to be cheap for biscuits up here and everyone would be buying 15 for tenner then it went quiet for few years, every week we got at least 3 high quality presses then nothing so Charlie took over big time


 Is Armani better than Gucci?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Get pure round here, 99%, £60 for a half henry


 99% pure


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> 99% pure


 Is 99% even such a thing in the UK?

I had some 'said to be 80%' stuff in Swansea not long ago and it blew my fu**ing head off.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tommy_Traps said:


> Is 99% even such a thing in the UK?
> 
> I had some 'said to be 80%' stuff in Swansea not long ago and it blew my fu**ing head off.


 Nowadays in uk you need to know the right people to get anything over 50% 

No even in Peru or Colombia you will get 99%


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

best wash ive ever had in the UK was 0.88. 2k for a z


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Get pure round here, 99%, £60 for a half henry


 Your delusional if you think any product made in a jungle is anywhere near that quality.

Extracted in a lab I'd still be impressed with onky 5% impurities present.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Your delusional if you think any product made in a jungle is anywhere near that quality.
> 
> Extracted in a lab I'd still be impressed with onky 5% impurities present.


 You misunderstand, i should have been clearer...............99% caffeine powder, 1% cocaine


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

get yourself a good link and wash your s**t properly...I stress on the good link part because levamisole won't wash out and it should be in there to a much lesser degree if your link is good.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> get yourself a good link and wash your s**t properly...I stress on the good link part because levamisole won't wash out and it should be in there to a much lesser degree if your link is good.


 washes out to .7 with acetone wash but It was curiosity of the test not suspect materials, without mention links cause I'm not sure on rules regarding this here but let junk? if not can you pm me the correct link for harm reduction purposes cheers


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> washes out to .7 with acetone wash but It was curiosity of the test not suspect materials, without mention links cause I'm not sure on rules regarding this here but let junk? if not can you pm me the correct link for harm reduction purposes cheers


 Rock it up, salt it out.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Rock it up, salt it out.


 Freebase it and vape it mmmmm


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Freebase it and vape it mmmmm


 Got a box of codeine I'm considering playing with.

Asphalt anyone?


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah no problem i'll send you my links contact details via pm :lol:


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

1.75 "proper" had few cans of dark fruit , 4 doubles of vodka and cherry fruit juice and ready to rock , .5 is usually enough for two people for at least 4-5 hrs so it's binge time


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Only coke we get around our end is absolutely shite nowadays


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mdma is sweet tho.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Training.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

tyke1 said:


> Mdma is sweet tho.


 It doesn't taste very sweet!


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Cokes sound.

I do be s**t s**t scared that if I take a pill I'll take a bad one and have a heart attack.


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It doesn't taste very sweet!


 Taste like shite


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> 1.75 "proper" had few cans of dark fruit , 4 doubles of vodka and cherry fruit juice and ready to rock , .5 is usually enough for two people for at least 4-5 hrs so it's binge time
> 
> View attachment 135843


 Where abouts in Paisley did you say you were pal?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Tommy_Traps said:


> Is 99% even such a thing in the UK?
> 
> I had some 'said to be 80%' stuff in Swansea not long ago and it blew my fu**ing head off.


 Doing coke in Swansea?

Race you to Penlan mun!


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

bottleneck25 said:


> Looks like good stuff that not seen quality pollen for a few years


 this looks excellent :thumb been a long long time, hmmmmmmmmmmmm pity nothing like this round my way anymore


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Md and ket last night. Freaking intense it was. Most enjoyable. Out of body, telekinesis, telepathy, saw my third eye for first time. Not my dick hole, seen that before to clarify.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Got home early this morning, got some acid, 10g sample of Mcat from a guy who makes it, 0.5g DMT and Xanax


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

got few weeks bits of paper myself I got few sheets over 10 years ago of "where's wally" I've kept most as there priceless in my mind I rarely use and not had in around 5 years I like to keep them for special occasions I love acid and when it snows

I have a full sheet of Hoffmans aswel that are the 250ug editions , I have around 1.2g of 2-ce that I bought when it was legal somewhere in region of 14mg is like 3 acid intense short *4-6hr visuals

I've got few bags of mxe aswel never taken to it just end up like rubber and confused lol I'll try fire up few shots later it's all tucked away should be able to take sone of wheres wally and 2-ce photos easily


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

5g of magic mushrooms with 100mg of dmt thrown in :thumb


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> Where abouts in Paisley did you say you were pal?


 round the corner m8 but that bag was for me and the bird lol weans in bed and the whiskey and cider was opened then night of madness followed , currently on my premium breakfast


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

some where's wally tabs estimate 175ug lsd


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

some 2-ce it's around 8 year old it looks like bad of poison now if you like trips 2ce is a must


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> Md and ket last night. Freaking intense it was. Most enjoyable. Out of body, telekinesis, telepathy, saw my third eye for first time. Not my dick hole, seen that before to clarify.


 Please elaborate on telekinesis...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> some where's wally tabs estimate 175ug lsd
> 
> [IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 135864


 Does acid have a shelf life??

Not done it in over 16 years. Used to love it, strawberries, dancing test tubes, micro dots etc


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Please elaborate on telekinesis...


 It's possible that I imagined it.

But things were moved all round the house. And me and the missus were definitely not moving anywhere.

Pretty sure it didn't happen tbh. She thinks it did. We won't argue.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Does acid have a shelf life??
> 
> Not done it in over 16 years. Used to love it, strawberries, dancing test tubes, micro dots etc


 I'm not 100% sure but I know heat and air exposure are the most degrading followed by light all very damaging to the compound, double wrapped in tinfoil in a plastic sandwich bag in back if fridge is best place

ended up dropping them onto my palm earlier , s**t myself because tripping tonight would be terrible idea it's her birthday tommorow and we're heading up Ben Arthur :whistling:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I know heat and air exposure are the most degrading followed by light all very damaging to the compound, double wrapped in tinfoil in a plastic sandwich bag in back if fridge is best place
> 
> ended up dropping them onto my palm earlier , s**t myself because tripping tonight would be terrible idea it's her birthday tommorow and we're heading up Ben Arthur :whistling:


 I did some batmans years ago the day before my first posting to Germany when I'd joined the army.

Was playing hide and seek in the woods in the pitch black up near some mountains and could see massive spiders hanging from the trees and all sorts.

BAD IDEA..............

Next day obviously didn't go to plan and had to get my mum to get me a doctors note to say I had gastroenteritis and was unable to fly.

Caused all sorts of problems as you can imagine!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> It's possible that I imagined it.
> 
> But things were moved all round the house. And me and the missus were definitely not moving anywhere.
> 
> Pretty sure it didn't happen tbh. She thinks it did. We won't argue.


 Sounds better than my night in


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> Sounds better than my night in


 that's the debate I'm heading down right now , do I go grab 4 cans build a joint and go pick up a pizza n eat myself through Saturday night

or

do I go pick up some vodie and mixer, twenty Mayfair and some more white and watch catchphrase lol


----------



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)

If I could still do them, Oxycontin...or Fentanyl


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Just gotta say this, some of you lot need to give you head a wobble - f**k me!

Go out and get some of the world rather than another hit of [insert class A here].

I can understand using PEDs would be a personality match with other drugs but the rationale should be so very different.

Going to keep out cos its not my business but I feel sorry for a few of the lads posting here...

Get on tinder, try a new line of work or go help some people because you are not helping yourself...


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Coke used to be my go to drug. Working in a high pressure sales job at the time it made me feel invincible so used it to give me an edge.

Nowadays I get high when I have too much sugar!!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

don't see any wrong having a bit of added fun or attacking a night with a different angle , I can assure you I can have as much fun not having anything and have fun taking stuff

I like having a few bumps and getting my dick sucked whereas I like cheese and tomato pizza with Frank's hot sauce my Saturdays can go either way I don't see why any sympathy need given out

my other drug choices are smart I've not used any more than 1ml test for at least a year as I grow fine from minimal but see posters hammering 150mg orals each day and grams of shite gear but let's not turn this into a debate it's a reccy thread


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Got lots of Stella, some real nice coke from DN and some MDMA for tonight. Trouble is I'm staying in!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

DrDarkside said:


> If I could still do them, Oxycontin...or Fentanyl


 had oxy before its lovely , fent I don't here much off in my area plus it's not something I would actively buy , not too sure of its prescription use in uk as much as USA

@Dogbolt get some pics up m8 even of the Stella lol its whole point of of the thread , just heading to tesco for some vodka then I'll try get some more pics up of tonight's plans , you've tempted me into the option of grabbing some mdma, never liked mixing it with white it's a waste you end up just twitching wreck for 5 minutes

mdma should be bombed itself along with a pint of fresh orange juice it changes the acidity of your stomach temporalily to more acid and it breaks down ever so slightly quicker , it's marginal difference but it's there


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Gavinmcl said:


> had oxy before its lovely , fent I don't here much off in my area plus it's not something I would actively buy , not too sure of its prescription use in uk as much as USA
> 
> @Dogbolt get some pics up m8 even of the Stella lol its whole point of of the thread , just heading to tesco for some vodka then I'll try get some more pics up of tonight's plans , you've tempted me into the option of grabbing some mdma, never liked mixing it with white it's a waste you end up just twitching wreck for 5 minutes
> 
> mdma should be bombed itself along with a pint of fresh orange juice it changes the acidity of your stomach temporalily to more acid and it breaks down ever so slightly quicker , it's marginal difference but it's there


 Cheers for that. I reckon after 7 pints of stella and a shed load of coke it wont make much difference!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Party time 

Coke mandy hash


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Drugs to make you happy? Whats the point of being happy in the first place. Being miserable motivates you to improve your station and aspire to new heights. Enjoy your misery instead of seeking false happiness in drugs.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

some nice looking white going in here now good to see uk with decent stuff now

View attachment 135876


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Drugs to make you happy? Whats the point of being happy in the first place. Being miserable motivates you to improve your station and aspire to new heights. Enjoy your misery instead of seeking false happiness in drugs.


 Makes Sex with ugly women better


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Frandeman

some of the best white I've had came in the corner of a carrier bag and complete powder

you're stuff looks good dense almost yellow or cream more than white


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Dogbolt

nice shine and typical fish scale shine or pearlescent sign of high quality, how much that cost you?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

best stuff I've had its not much better than normal but it was gummy like chewing gum and even half through taken I could feel it before I had finished line , typical paint (dulex paint/burnt tyre) taste

it was also a nightmare because summer time higher humidity and was getting damp after half hour so had to be repeatedly dried


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Frandeman
> 
> some of the best white I've had came in the corner of a carrier bag and complete powder
> 
> you're stuff looks good dense almost yellow or cream more than white


 Cheap as s**t in spain


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Cheap as s**t in spain


 thought you were London based?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> thought you were London based?


 On vacation right now :thumb

Coke and hash is from Spain

Mandy from Acton Town


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

will blow the tits off the most hardened drug user , not for the faint hearted.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Frandeman much difference from London to Spain quality wise? I'm guessing cheaper ?

when I went to Amsterdam I took my own pills and white, I knew what I had access to was pretty Damn good so wasn't risking buying crap, was wise decision cause when I went to trance energy and finished what I had it was near impossible to get any inside which was weird


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Frandeman much difference from London to Spain quality wise? I'm guessing cheaper ?
> 
> when I went to Amsterdam I took my own pills and white, I knew what I had access to was pretty Damn good so wasn't risking buying crap, was wise decision cause when I went to trance energy and finished what I had it was near impossible to get any inside which was weird


 I've found the best pills to be dutch ones, I go to Luminosity over there every year and pre order as we know peeps over there, the ones we got this year i was doing half at a time, they were that potent.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> best stuff I've had its not much better than normal but it was gummy like chewing gum and even half through taken I could feel it before I had finished line , typical paint (dulex paint/burnt tyre) taste
> 
> it was also a nightmare because summer time higher humidity and was getting damp after half hour so had to be repeatedly dried
> 
> View attachment 135879


 There was another thread on here about sniff and I posted up some pics of my gear, it tends to be yellowish and is soft, the best coke usually is, kind of gacky.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Smitch said:


> There was another thread on here about sniff and I posted up some pics of my gear, it tends to be yellowish and is soft, the best coke usually is, kind of gacky.


 defo mate I had stuff around 4 weeks ago that was top drawer tasted terrible though just heavy lingering paint smell and taste that wouldn't go even after a drink it was very similar to Frandeman recent cube


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Frandeman much difference from London to Spain quality wise? I'm guessing cheaper ?
> 
> when I went to Amsterdam I took my own pills and white, I knew what I had access to was pretty Damn good so wasn't risking buying crap, was wise decision cause when I went to trance energy and finished what I had it was near impossible to get any inside which was weird


 Coke and hash better here back home

Mandy pills better uk

I do bring some everytime I travel... you never know what s**t hole you will end up. .

Prices keep going up :angry:


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It doesn't taste very sweet!


 Taste like shite


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Think we need a ukmuscle party. ?


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

tyke1 said:


> Think we need a ukmuscle party. ?


 I think that would be very messy.

Didn't touch my MDMA, but did a half of a red defcon pill. Heart is beating quite fast now.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

tyke1 said:


> Think we need a ukmuscle drugs, muscle and gangbang party. ?


 In.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What's a 'defcon pill'?


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

You can't beat and old bag of glue


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I used to Love Drinking then getting the Coke out once you can barely stand from the Booze, It really does the job and sort of straightens you out!

Rarely do It now though as Paranoid my 28yr old Heart can't take it much more seeing as I got Into stimulants at the tender age of 16.

It's a Weird thing with Coke too because the first 2 maybe 3 Lines at most feel amazing then after that It's just horrible as your chasing a High that Isn't there and It just makes you go Weird, like no wanting Eye contact with people or to talk or even move.

Weed Is all I really have now, Smoke It almost everyday and have done for 15Years.

Can't really say anything Bad about It, It makes me Train better and makes me more focused, makes me play Computer Games 10x better and generally makes anything and everything you do more Interesting.

Only thing Is sometimes when I'm really Stoned I Relise I'm a Biological being and anything could go wrong with my Body at anytime and I could Die, like I could have a Heart problem I don't know about and have 10mins to Live.


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dogbolt said:


> I think that would be very messy.
> 
> Didn't touch my MDMA, but did a half of a red defcon pill. Heart is beating quite fast now.


 Had one of these last week, having not touched anything for years, it was like I'd double dropped.


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

superpube said:


> In for double anal.


 Pro card.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> I used to Love Drinking then getting the Coke out once you can barely stand from the Booze, It really does the job and sort of straightens you out!
> 
> Rarely do It now though as *Paranoid my 28yr old Heart can't take it *much more seeing as I got Into stimulants at the tender age of 16.
> 
> ...


 You think 28 is old? :huh:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Had some blue tesla pills a while back in Vegas (plugged them) and fuk me them bad boys where strong!

2 of my mates where sledging for around an hour and making dens in their beds they where that strong coming up on.

Pills defo very strong again in the uk and have no issue paying £10's on singles if need be


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> I used to Love Drinking then getting the Coke out once you can barely stand from the Booze, It really does the job and sort of straightens you out!
> 
> Rarely do It now though as Paranoid my 28yr old Heart can't take it much more seeing as I got Into stimulants at the tender age of 16.
> 
> ...


 Lay of the drugs man


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> defo mate I had stuff around 4 weeks ago that was top drawer tasted terrible though just heavy lingering paint smell and taste that wouldn't go even after a drink it was very similar to Frandeman recent cube


 Here it is, found the pic, that was a quarte ounce.

View attachment 132799


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Smitch said:


> You think 28 is old? :huh:


 Not Old no but just worry my Heart only has a limited amount of Beats and doing Coke has worn most of them out lol.

My Mate has one of those Step counting, Heartbeat counting Watches and when he did some Coke a few weekends ago It was off the Charts compared to any other day.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

> 14 hours ago, Gavinmcl said:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Not Old no but just worry my Heart only has a limited amount of Beats and doing Coke has worn most of them out lol.
> 
> My Mate has one of those Step counting, Heartbeat counting Watches and when he did some Coke a few weekends ago It was off the Charts compared to any other day.


 It's like doing cardio whilst sitting on your sofa.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

tyke1 said:


> Think we need a ukmuscle party. ?


 You mean a sausage fest?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Here it is, found the pic, that was a quarte ounce.
> 
> View attachment 132799


 What you paying for that down London way?


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> You mean a sausage fest?


 If that's what you're in to, who am I to judge.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> What you paying for that down London way?


 I would assume someone might pay about £450 on a Q.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Smitch said:


> I would assume someone might pay about £450 on a Q.


 Jesus wept.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Oioi said:


> Jesus wept.


 He would if he did a fat line of that.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

tyke1 said:


> Think we need a ukmuscle party. ?


 I'm for it

Whores and drugs


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> I used to Love Drinking then getting the Coke out once you can barely stand from the Booze, It really does the job and sort of straightens you out!
> 
> Rarely do It now though as Paranoid my 28yr old Heart can't take it much more seeing as I got Into stimulants at the tender age of 16.
> 
> ...


 Exactly what i'm like when I have it. First while is good then after that i'm just a sketchy mess and don't wanna chat to others.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Dan TT said:


> Exactly what i'm like when I have it. First while is good then after that i'm just a sketchy mess and don't wanna chat to others.


 If sucks and I always tell myself that It won't happen or that those first few Lines will be worth It, It never Is when I stumble Home and just relentlessly Roll over and over In bed while thinking the Most Dark and Paranoid thoughts.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

flake 1g to go with Jim beam devil's cut


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> flake 1g to go with Jim beam devil's cut
> 
> View attachment 136118


 Happy Wednesday...


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

RexEverthing said:


> Happy Wednesday...


 definitely m8 this and bake off on woop


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> definitely m8 this and bake off on woop


 Wouldnt mind this fvcking nonsense so much if I had something to whack up my nose and no work to go to tomorrow!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Irish Beast said:


> I cant get decent coke anymore, the joys of London! Might be a good thing but right now it doesn't feel like it!


 Where about in London are you mate?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Wouldnt mind this fvcking nonsense so much if I had something to whack up my nose and no work to go to tomorrow!


 Got any nutmeg in the house? Cheap way to get fcuked, few big spoonfuls of that. And you'll be rocking!

unfortunately I HATE the taste of nutmeg and trying to wash 2 tablespoons down whilst not gagging wasn't the best start...

lets just say 'it's not for me'


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I would assume someone might pay about £450 on a Q.


 Thats pretty expensive, I can get it for 350 and real nice as well, but its from my best mate since kids so get it cheaper.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sams said:


> Thats pretty expensive, I can get it for 350 and real nice as well, but its from my best mate since kids so get it cheaper.


 It's the best I've bought in the UK in recent years, but yeah its not cheap.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitch said:


> It's the best I've bought in the UK in recent years, but yeah its not cheap.


 Well if its that good I would pay the extra £100.

I get good stuff but I have never had any wow factor gear before.

Going South America in March so will try some then.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sams said:


> Well if its that good I would pay the extra £100.
> 
> I get good stuff but I have never had any wow factor gear before.
> 
> Going South America in March so will try some then.


 You get what you pay for with most things in life, if you've got the money and see the value then why not pay the extra.

Not been to south America so would be definitely wanting to try some gear there if I did go.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Sams said:


> Thats pretty expensive, I can get it for 350 and real nice as well, but its from my best mate since kids so get it cheaper.





Sams said:


> Where about in London are you mate?


 lol. embarrassing


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Lew1s said:


> lol. embarrassing


 I have read your posts on another thread about coke and you seem to think your some kind of ex king pin, but you come across as a bit of a muppet.

Do you really think I would sell coke through UKM, get a grip. You embarrassing yourself :whistling:


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

why ask where he lives then so openly in a thread :lol: its not me who's embarrassing themselves


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Lew1s said:


> why ask where he lives then so openly in a thread :lol: its not me who's embarrassing themselves


 Because London is pretty easy to get coke no matter who you are (won't be no where near as your king pin standards :thumb ) so asking where he lives as its unheard of.

ill leave you be in this thread to talk about your past of being the pablo escobar


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Sams said:


> Well if its that good I would pay the extra £100.
> 
> I get good stuff but I have never had any wow factor gear before.
> 
> Going South America in March so will try some then.


 This was a fair few years ago now, but a couple of friends did the whole travelling round south america, think it was £3 a gram and the best stuff they'd ever had.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

tonights with Jack d


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> tonights with Jack d
> 
> View attachment 136138


 Two nights in a row?!

This your accompaniment to The Apprentice?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

RexEverthing said:


> Two nights in a row?!
> 
> This your accompaniment to The Apprentice?


 no nature's weirdest events m8 don't know what to make of it though not too sure about host, lines normally out for emmerdale tbh late start

pics are crap I'm having to edit on phone and save them to upload there losing detail


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> no nature's weirdest events m8 don't know what to make of it though not too sure about host, lines normally out for emmerdale tbh late start
> 
> pics are crap I'm having to edit on phone and save them to upload there losing detail


 LOL I'm more concerned about your drug intake than the quality of pictures! Just say no!


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Having a bag of coke whilst curling up with a cup of tea watching Alan Sugar shitting on cu**s.

Seems like a decent night.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Milfhunter said:


> Having a bag of coke whilst curling up with a cup of tea watching Alan Sugar shitting on cu**s.
> 
> Seems like a decent night.


 I won't touch white without drink it's crap , drink massively increases cokes euphoria however toxicity rises aswel, I honestly would refuse a line if not been drinking


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> I won't touch white without drink it's crap , drink massively increases cokes euphoria however toxicity rises aswel, I honestly would refuse a line if not been drinking


 Snap tbf, only do it at social events.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Milfhunter said:


> Snap tbf, only do it at social events.


 Yeah like sitting in with the missus lol


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> Yeah like sitting in with the missus lol


 If she has some too, some stone roses playing. I could do that tbf


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> tonights with Jack d
> 
> View attachment 136138


 Why don't you just buy bigger bits if you do it often?

That's what I do and it works out loads cheaper.


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Why don't you just buy bigger bits if you do it often?
> 
> That's what I do and it works out loads cheaper.


 Makes sense but i cant stop till its all gone so wouldnt work


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Why don't you just buy bigger bits if you do it often?
> 
> That's what I do and it works out loads cheaper.


 cause if it's in my cupboard sitting I can't help myself I've tried 100s of times I need to buy what I use that night I've never been able to keep any even a weekend amount gets used with 24hrs I'm a bit more developed that a rec user mate unfortunately self control isn't part of me

I've had councillors and drug workers and rehab and have it to somehow a degree of control but anything life throws at me may it be a celebration or a negative of resort to it


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> cause if it's in my cupboard sitting I can't help myself I've tried 100s of times I need to buy what I use that night I've never been able to keep any even a weekend amount gets used with 24hrs I'm a bit more developed that a rec user mate unfortunately self control isn't part of me
> 
> I've had councillors and drug workers and rehab and have it to somehow a degree of control but anything life throws at me may it be a celebration or a negative of resort to it


 I do it every week but can have it lying about at home and it not be an issue.

Couldn't be in the boozer having a drink with it in my pocket though and not do a line, there are limits to my self contro!. :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Got any nutmeg in the house? Cheap way to get fcuked, few big spoonfuls of that. And you'll be rocking!
> 
> unfortunately I HATE the taste of nutmeg and trying to wash 2 tablespoons down whilst not gagging wasn't the best start...
> 
> lets just say 'it's not for me'


 Nowhere now. mOved back up North on Sunday


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Planning getting twatted tonight as usual, I'm on Tramadol for a f**ked up back though. I've read this can be bad mixed with MDMA, but I've only had 50mg Tramadol about 10 this morning. Reckon I'm safe for a small (50mg) dose of MDMA along with a few lines of C?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Dogbolt said:


> Planning getting twatted tonight as usual, I'm on Tramadol for a f**ked up back though. I've read this can be bad mixed with MDMA, but I've only had 50mg Tramadol about 10 this morning. Reckon I'm safe for a small (50mg) dose of MDMA along with a few lines of C?


 yes m8 50mgs too small 70mg is threshold for effects not ideal upper and downer but low dose and seperate dosing tikes and half lifes should be safe I think they'll interact on serotonin receptors and null effects slightly









two separate bags .6 of "proper"


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Cheers, might be nearer 80mg as I'm splitting a pill, a red defqon into a third. If I never post again you know it was a bad idea. Mind you I've done some really stupid s**t over the years and I'm still here.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Dogbolt said:


> Cheers, might be nearer 80mg as I'm splitting a pill, a red defqon into a third. If I never post again you know it was a bad idea. Mind you I've done some really stupid s**t over the years and I'm still here.


 drop smoke a *** shove tommorow land 2016 armins set on night x


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Well the E is working for sure, as usual my 'I'll just take a third' has gone to two thirds. A few beers and a bit of C and all seems good.


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

f**k it, if I've done two thirds I may as well do the rest.


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

I can officially confirm that red defqon pills are stong as f**k.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dogbolt said:


> I can officially confirm that red defqon pills are stong as f**k.


 You sat on your own getting off your box ?


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

bottleneck25 said:


> You sat on your own getting off your box ?


 I was. And it was fun too. I'm still alive this morning so the Tramadol didn't cause any issues.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dogbolt said:


> I was. And it was fun too. I'm still alive this morning so the Tramadol didn't cause any issues.


 How do you feel now ? Bet you feel s**t a come down off pills while on tramadol cannot be nice


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

bottleneck25 said:


> How do you feel now ? Bet you feel s**t a come down off pills while on tramadol cannot be nice


 Feel fine really, just a bit tired.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

best stuff had in while back to normal fishscale instead of the high quality flake, just had wee bump . stuffs banging lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> best stuff had in while back to normal fishscale instead of the high quality flake, just had wee bump . stuffs banging lol
> 
> View attachment 136510


 Weekend is here


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Denied said:


> Was having this conversation with the misses, the other day. Coke, some people like it some don't, same with weed etc. Never heard of someone droping a good E and saying, well that was a bit $hit.
> 
> *Guessing heroin, probably the same, but I think I'll leave that.*


 Probably quite a few people that you know that use brown, but it's not the kind of drug that people talk about.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Surely it must be me getting older but I just can't handle the Coke Comedown anyore, more the few days after then on the Night.

Did £30 worth last Weekend with some Dark Rum and that night I kept having to get up and Piss and Drink Water as Mouth was like Sand Paper, then 2, 3 days after I felt Tired, irritable and had Sore Lips.

I'm only 28 but I swear even 5 years ago I could go on 2 or 3 day sessions, the thought of that now.....ewwww.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just ordered anew 8ball for £250, second I have a few Beers I cave In.

Got a Bottle of Dark RUM and 8ball to myself so not looking forward to Tomorrow haha


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I let myself stay up late Friday and Saturday nights with a bottle of gold top milk.

No regrets


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Weekend is here
> 
> View attachment 136515


 I'm guessing you're still up with a sore willy lol

made some hash butter last night so pretty faded right now , woke up to three bits of pizza leftover from last night (chorizo bacon chicken and fresh tomato) and now I'm heading to a wee bakers to grab few rolls and sausage and probably few cakes

tonight I have a Halloween party at neighbours who we never met the whole Street anI'm not keen on dressing up or sipping cider all night nor doing secret bumps in there house got 2g with my name on it and bottle of apple and blackcurrant brandy and litre of Jack Daniels and 6 cans of dark fruit strongbow


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> I'm guessing you're still up with a sore willy lol
> 
> made some hash butter last night so pretty faded right now , woke up to three bits of pizza leftover from last night (chorizo bacon chicken and fresh tomato) and now I'm heading to a wee bakers to grab few rolls and sausage and probably few cakes
> 
> tonight I have a Halloween party at neighbours who we never met the whole Street anI'm not keen on dressing up or sipping cider all night nor doing secret bumps in there house got 2g with my name on it and bottle of apple and blackcurrant brandy and litre of Jack Daniels and 6 cans of dark fruit strongbow


 Its been fun 

Halloween party tonight too

will see how ****3d I will end :thumb


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Its been fun
> 
> Halloween party tonight too
> 
> will see how ****3d I will end :thumb


 paint face white and blacken eyes no one will tell the difference between zombie Frandeman and f**ked Frandeman


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

1g got another for early morning depending how it goes or I'll keep it for tommorow night, a full one is plenty for 3 people all night going strong


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

The Charlie looks quality. Miss the acid tho.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

tyke1 said:


> The Charlie looks quality. Miss the acid tho.


 it is m8 I go through at least 5-7g of it a week and this stuff had me going strong for 2hrs last night without another bump

tonight's


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

tyke1 said:


> The Charlie looks quality. Miss the acid tho.


 Acid is still about and plentiful! I just finished a bottle off a few weeks back.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I've got a few different batches of Coke and crystal meth on the way. Some is direct from Peru and some is from The USA and been tested prior on EZ test and gave the strongest reading.

2 lots of meth, one from the US again and one from Eastern Europe.

I was getting some Coke from grimsby that was top notch but the quality has recently dropped.

Ill post up pics if anyone gives a f**k?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Haunted_Sausage you buying off dark Web? there's crystal down my way but I only know two people that sell it, I like my speed but I lost around 5years of weekends of no sleep and even midweek I would be lucky to get two nights kip a week


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Acid is still about and plentiful! I just finished a bottle off a few weeks back.


 There was some going about at crasher the other week but I've not seen any for years before that


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Haunted_Sausage you buying off dark Web? there's crystal down my way but I only know two people that sell it, I like my speed but I lost around 5years of weekends of no sleep and even midweek I would be lucky to get two nights kip a week


 Yes mate I only get it off there, I've never met anyone who's selling it TBH.

suits me fine though, from my laptop to my letterbox


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yes mate I only get it off there, I've never met anyone who's selling it TBH.
> 
> suits me fine though, from my laptop to my letterbox


 I'm too scared to buy from outside UK on the DN.


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

Man, I thought trying to get fit would keep me away from stuff like this, lol.

I used to love MXE, good times..... Though when you get to the point you're jabbing half grams into your butt cheek after dropping 10 tabs of acid it's certainly a life changing experience.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogbolt said:


> I'm too scared to buy from outside UK on the DN.


 Why?? You buy off eBay and stuff comes from all round the world.

What's the difference?


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Why?? You buy off eBay and stuff comes from all round the world.
> 
> What's the difference?


 Well from ebay stuff is not illegal? I don't like the thought of class A's coming to me through customs.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Is I safe to Buy Bit coins?

I really want to try some Gear off the Dark Web.

Can you buy Bit coins in small amounts too like £50 Worth?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogbolt said:


> Well from ebay stuff is not illegal? I don't like the thought of class A's coming to me through customs.


 But you can't control what someone sends to you....

if I send an 1/8th of brown to the queen she won't get blamed for it.

Providing they can't link you making the purchase (which they can't) then your fine


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Is I safe to Buy Bit coins?
> 
> I really want to try some Gear off the Dark Web.
> 
> Can you buy Bit coins in small amounts too like £50 Worth?


 Yes of course, just buy as many as you want


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> But you can't control what someone sends to you....
> 
> if I send an 1/8th of brown to the queen she won't get blamed for it.
> 
> Providing they can't link you making the purchase (which they can't) then your fine


 True, never thought of it like that.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogbolt said:


> True, never thought of it like that.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I've got a few different batches of Coke and crystal meth on the way. Some is direct from Peru and some is from The USA and been tested prior on EZ test and gave the strongest reading.
> 
> 2 lots of meth, one from the US again and one from Eastern Europe.
> 
> ...


 What was the crystal meth like I have always wanted to give it a try buy abit worried about getting hooked


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

bottleneck25 said:


> What was the crystal meth like I have always wanted to give it a try buy abit worried about getting hooked


 It's only as addictive as you want it to be and if your buying off DN then you can't keep ringing your guy to get more if your feinding 

i love it but it really levels me out, I get a smooth rush and euphoria that lasts hours! If you like crack you'll love this, £20 of crack lasts half hour, £20 of meth lasts all weekend


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Acid is still about and plentiful! I just finished a bottle off a few weeks back.


 Bottle instead of tabs?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

tyke1 said:


> Bottle instead of tabs?


 yes m8 comes in dropper bottles aswel one drop one ml usually 100mcg does vary though any paper source will likely have access to its availability by the bottle


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

tyke1 said:


> Bottle instead of tabs?


 Actually I bought crystal! Then made it into a liquid myself for dosing with. As @Gavinmcl said I also dose each drop at 100mcg!

I then drop onto fruit pastilles or similar sweets, or straight on my tongue.

my gf had a bad experience dropping on her tongue though as often you can't feel if you've actually put a drop on your tongue or not. She was already battered and ended up putting a whole pipette in her mouth or something.

I didn't know she had done it, untill she's having a REALLY bad trip freaking out and I didn't know why. Then realised what had happened :/

ignore the state of my hands I had just got in from work and was eager to open the letters 

that powder was 100x 100mcg doses!

bottom pic is after I had made it into a solution

View attachment IMG_1073.JPG


View attachment IMG_1074.JPG


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Question I have about Stimulants and the Heart Is how does the body know the difference between Excersise and Drugs In terms of Damage to the Heart.

Both raise Heart rate significantly


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Question I have about Stimulants and the Heart Is how does the body know the difference between Excersise and Drugs In terms of Damage to the Heart.
> 
> Both raise Heart rate significantly


 I don't think there is much of a difference? If the heart is sped up it's the same effect surely?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I don't think there is much of a difference? If the heart is sped up it's the same effect surely?


 That's what I think, but they say....

"Drugs are bad for your Heart"

"Excersise Is good for your Heart"


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> That's what I think, but they say....
> 
> "Drugs are bad for your Heart"
> 
> "Excersise Is good for your Heart"


 Hmmm that's true...?

im going to assume the say it's bad for your heart as you can't regulate your heart beat as in you had a 1/2g of speed your heart rate may go up to dangerous levels, levels you couldn't achieve through exercise.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

2g bottle of Jack and 300mg test prop and 30mg Cialis


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Gavinmcl said:


> 2g bottle of Jack and 300mg test prop and 30mg Cialis
> 
> View attachment 136655


 You are in this thread a lot, I reckon you are worse than me! but I can't be arsed to take pictures right now.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Dogbolt said:


> You are in this thread a lot, I reckon you are worse than me! but I can't be arsed to take pictures right now.


 correct , should have new pics shortly just heading bk from fireworks display so it's captain morgans and lemonade tonight and a g


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

View attachment 136670


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Yummy. :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like a metal enema MrQ. Is there something you're not telling us?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


>


 Balloons are awesome


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Looks like a metal enema MrQ. Is there something you're not telling us?


 I like NOS. :lol:


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

tonight's. 8 actually looks like silver camera doesn't pick it up and I'm not the best at taken pictures all washed down with some smirnoff and blueberry and cranberry fruit juice


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

got 1g of coke and tenner bag of lemon kush


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Pre work out


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Pre work out
> 
> View attachment 136737


 nice I might some up tommorow it's been a while that or some pills think it's levis around here


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> nice I might some up tommorow it's been a while that or some pills think it's levis around here


 Smokes are no too bad ...

I miss nice hash


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

2 oz of lemon kush og / cheese

1.5 gram of fishscale

litre of Jack

20mg Cialis

party time


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Dropped some nice acid last week......been a while.


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Gavinmcl said:


> 2g bottle of Jack and 300mg test prop and 30mg Cialis
> 
> View attachment 136655


 Looks a big 2g mate. Good stuff?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

tyke1 said:


> Looks a big 2g mate. Good stuff?


 a usually only post pics on the weekend when I've already been hitting it m8 , the urge to talk jibberish after a few bumps so I would've already took a bit out n chopped , most of the pics are between .7 and 1g

it's quite dececeiving cause it's solid but at a guess at that pic you quoted one rock would do 6-8 good lines once properly chopped


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@tyke1



Gavinmcl said:


>


 this is 1g and it looks big but it was fluffy and almost gum like the pic you quoted was around 1.5g but harder

good coke even from same batch can vary due to humidity this is all same bar , I've had stuff I've had to put under the grill every time , even if I dried it because cokes hygroscopic it's will draw moisture from the air so every line would have to be heated


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Until youve tried this, not that you'll be able to acquire it you just dont know what a good fkn drug is, id have one of these little gems, over a gram from pablo escobars secret personal use stash anyday


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@AngryBuddha was OK at start then got fed up with lack of intensity compared to mdma , mephedrone was only drug to wipe floor with everything it was cheap and nasty but it was stupidly strong

i enjoyed 2ce , 4 aco-dmt and hated most others they came with lack of depth and sides but that was mainly because people compared to the real products

I'm glad mephedrone was banned I was going through an oz a week with the girlfriend it was uncontrollable I was literally having sex 8 hours a day minimum


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> @AngryBuddha was OK at start then got fed up with lack of intensity compared to mdma , mephedrone was only drug to wipe floor with everything it was cheap and nasty but it was stupidly strong
> 
> i enjoyed 2ce , 4 aco-dmt and hated most others they came with lack of depth and sides but that was mainly because people compared to the real products
> 
> I'm glad mephedrone was banned I was going through an oz a week with the girlfriend it was uncontrollable I was literally having sex 8 hours a day minimum


 I found it the perfect drug, when i went out i was a god, until it wore off 4hrs later


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@AngryBuddha

you would be better with a .3 of good coke and either 10mg valium to knock you out or a joint , clean , smooth no comedown

sole reasons I use coke , I loved pills but it's too messy next day a night on coke and 4 hours kip and I'm back at baseline or at least feel good next day

that stuffs now banned right ? you buying online or locally ?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> @AngryBuddha
> 
> you would be better with a .3 of good coke and either 10mg valium to knock you out or a joint , clean , smooth no comedown
> 
> ...


 I cant get my hands on it now, its like gold dust, so when my personal stash ran out a few months back ive been reduced to using coke, and mdma which just isnt the same


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

AngryBuddha said:


> I cant get my hands on it now, its like gold dust, so when my personal stash ran out a few months back ive been reduced to using coke, and mdma which just isnt the same


 good coke will not match it , completely different feel , good mdma should wipe the floor , 75mg of mandy has been off my seat rushing for few hours


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking on the DN, half an OZ, 14g of base/paste speed for £100. Madness, that would keep me awake for a month at least!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

This Mandy is the nuts, a few little grains on your fingertip is all you need.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

These little fvckers are awesome too


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Smitch said:


> This Mandy is the nuts, a few little grains on your fingertip is all you need.
> 
> View attachment 136967


 Love a bit of mdma


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

tyke1 said:


> Love a bit of mdma


 This s**t is the best I've had in a while.

Proper gurning material. :thumb


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Smitch said:


> This s**t is the best I've had in a while.
> 
> Proper gurning material. :thumb


 That's the good s**t


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Until youve tried this, not that you'll be able to acquire it you just dont know what a good fkn drug is, id have one of these little gems, over a gram from pablo escobars secret personal use stash anyday
> 
> View attachment 136962


 6-APB or something ain't it? I'm sure it's still quite readily available on the semi-black market. The usual RC sites in Europe?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogbolt said:


> Looking on the DN, half an OZ, 14g of base/paste speed for £100. Madness, that would keep me awake for a month at least!


 I won't name vendors but there is a 'dutch' vendor doing 50g for £70! lol I was going to buy some but I much prefer crystal meth, if you like speed you'll love meth!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Found two top sources for mcat recently too, one is a lab in Cambodia and the other is UK based that make it. Finally the drought is over!

but I was ordering half oz every time I was working then getting wrecked for the first week of my time off, I have to refrain now lol


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> 6-APB or something ain't it? I'm sure it's still quite readily available on the semi-black market. The usual RC sites in Europe?


 Yeh but not one will ship to the uk


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Yeh but not one will ship to the uk


 Really? Have you emailed them and quizzed them? Usually you can say you will take the risk if it doesn't arrive and ask them to send without a return address so it's no risk to them.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Smitch said:


> These little fvckers are awesome too
> 
> View attachment 136968


 Had the gold bars not long ago and they where very nice


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Had the gold bars not long ago and they where very nice


 Im really desensitised to MDMA  didn't used to be 10 years ago but now I think my weekly abuse of substances has wrecked the receptors. I blame the mcat


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Im really desensitised to MDMA  didn't used to be 10 years ago but now I think my weekly abuse of substances has wrecked the receptors. I blame the mcat


 I'm in my 40's now so only do reccys 2-3 times a year so get the full effect when I try them.

Always have a blow out too and go full steam into it!

Blue Teslas where the last I tried and again these where very strong and had a strong quick come up


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> I'm in my 40's now so only do reccys 2-3 times a year so get the full effect when I try them.
> 
> Always have a blow out too and go full steam into it!
> 
> Blue Teslas where the last I tried and again these where very strong and had a strong quick come up


 Reccys in your 40s?! Jesus you must feel suicidal for weeks after a proper binge!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

RexEverthing said:


> Reccys in your 40s?! Jesus you must feel suicidal for weeks after a proper binge!!!


 Nah, started around 16-17 raving through the 90's, slowed down a little through the 00's and now married etc and Mrs doesn't partake.

Always pretty lucky I guess as don't get bad come downs even after heavy sessions lasting through the night, similar with heavy drinking, my hangovers are pretty mild


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

£50 for 3 litres , works out at 12 a bottle so half price, rest of the goods I'll have on me at teatime


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

IV ket just passed out lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> IV ket just passed out lol


 SAve me some mate


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

superpube said:


> IV ket just passed out lol


 IV? s**t man you wouldn't have time to even take the pin out surely?

IM ket it's cutting it fine for me


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> IV? s**t man you wouldn't have time to even take the pin out surely?
> 
> IM ket it's cutting it fine for me


 Woke up with needle half full still, it had fallen out at some point


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Getting on it tomorrow night and as It's only £50 worth between 2 of us I want to get proper Drunk first, I always say I want to be so Drunk I can barely walk before starting but always cave IN after like 3 or 4 Drinks


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Haunted_Sausage said:
> 
> 
> > Getting on it tomorrow night and as It's only £50 worth between 2 of us I want to get proper Drunk first, I always say I want to be so Drunk I can barely walk before starting but always cave IN after like 3 or 4 Drinks


 I can't remember writing this? My head must be shot to s**t....


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

1.5g , Jack Daniels, 20mg Cialis and a day off tommorow


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I can't remember writing this? My head must be shot to s**t....


 Too many sessions Mate, it happens!

So even though I had 5 hours sleep last night and have been up since 3am for a 4am start at work, I fully plan on having a good night tonight!

I'm only 28 and It's only some Fifa and some Booze and a few Tickles so not a Bender, hoping I can pull It off.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

AMG stamp click on pic and zoom for true shine


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

PAINKILLERS atm :-(


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Not had much interest in anything after the plant food ban came in but had a random Bro science thought just now. tis said that women are far more likely to die from ecstasy use than guys due to oestrogen levels

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/society/2016/nov/04/mdma-ecstasy-poses-greater-danger-to-women-than-men-warn-scientists?client=ms-android-sonymobile

So if imagine you're dave Crossland and you're running 10g of test a week with no Ai and you decide to pop a few disco biscuits while you answer emails.... what happens then? #scanners


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

got a gram of that AMG white again and these to try

top is disco biscuit, bottom left is tangy orange and bottom right is mint chocolate

I don't go by names of strains but this is what I've been told disco biscuit one is supposed to be really strong which tbh I won't like I use minimum amounts and get high as a kite

i prefer hash and still get stupidly wasted off of a lightly spreader joint and that's with me taken 2 or 3 draws , a gram joint of weed would last me a week


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

snowing up here in Glasgow

so crap at taking pictures best I can do if you click on image and zoom in you get idea of the true pearlescent shine that there is , the flash only show's the reflection it's a deep silver shine

@Frandeman no need for cialis here m8 too much mandy on your side


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

gazzamongo said:


> Not had much interest in anything after the plant food ban came in but had a random Bro science thought just now. tis said that women are far more likely to die from ecstasy use than guys due to oestrogen levels
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/society/2016/nov/04/mdma-ecstasy-poses-greater-danger-to-women-than-men-warn-scientists?client=ms-android-sonymobile
> 
> So if imagine you're dave Crossland and you're running 10g of test a week with no Ai and you decide to pop a few disco biscuits while you answer emails.... what happens then? #scanners


 I thought the same when I read that article. Surely applies to most of us who use gear and dabble in reccies, food for thought.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

crawleytown said:


> I thought the same when I read that article. Surely applies to most of us who use gear and dabble in reccies, food for thought.


 Does it also mean raver chicks would be advised to get on the aromasin ? Sure there's a harm reduction specialist oppo there?!?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

gazzamongo said:


> Does it also mean raver chicks would be advised to get on the aromasin ? Sure there's a harm reduction specialist oppo there?!?


 anybody dealing with untested extacy pills these days are putting themselves at serious risks I love mdma and if we even ignore the pmma threat from byproduct that could be left in from poor synthesis the next danger which is serious is the dosages

120mg is considered the perfect dose and there after isn't worth the negative sides current mdma pills are regularly hitting 200mg region some 200mg to 300mg which is stupidly strong,there's only way I would hit a 200mg pill in one

I remember most pills being tested 80-100 when I started and I would be gone 300mg first time and to be honest and time is insane , large doses don't cause overdoses though, a specific person can overdose on 80mg for say

in my eyes the people making these have complete disregard of their market user and also deaths lead to investigations not very wise business


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> anybody dealing with untested extacy pills these days are putting themselves at serious risks I love mdma and if we even ignore the pmma threat from byproduct that could be left in from poor synthesis the next danger which is serious is the dosages
> 
> 120mg is considered the perfect dose and there after isn't worth the negative sides current mdma pills are regularly hitting 200mg region some 200mg to 300mg which is stupidly strong,there's only way I would hit a 200mg pill in one
> 
> ...


 Real shame the govt sacked david nutt tbh. We might have ended up with a safe regulated product eventually rather than failed prohibition

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/4537874/Ecstasy-no-more-dangerous-than-horse-riding.html


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

gazzamongo said:


> Real shame the govt sacked david nutt tbh. We might have ended up with a safe regulated product eventually rather than failed prohibition
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/4537874/Ecstasy-no-more-dangerous-than-horse-riding.html


 hmm as a heavy drug user legalising isn't the way forward in my eyes , it would only open an equal amount of issues ie mental or health it's a hard one .

legalising let's say mdma would not be a smart move it needs to be scheduled as it's recreational use although in most people's eyes could be equal to alcohol, let's be honest it would be wise saying no problem go and use at will , too much dangerous effects to be justified and available to general joe.

I'm all for people using drugs but against complete legalisation it would never happen and never should .

the testing is a good step forward to prevent harm as the police know people will always use in disregard of the law so safe use is wise


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> hmm as a heavy drug user legalising isn't the way forward in my eyes , it would only open an equal amount of issues ie mental or health it's a hard one .
> 
> legalising let's say mdma would not be a smart move it needs to be scheduled as it's recreational use although in most people's eyes could be equal to alcohol, let's be honest it would be wise saying no problem go and use at will , too much dangerous effects to be justified and available to general joe.
> 
> ...


 Imagine a&e on a Friday night though. Instead of being full of beer monsters that had been gouging lumps out of each other there'd be an old lady that had caught her tit in the breville and other than that it's crickets and tundra.

You can't protect people from themselves but something being what you think it is and ONLY what you think it is seems a very good idea to me


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

1g of dom perignon white gold stamp


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> 1g of dom perignon white gold stamp


 Nice :thumb


----------



## Aim2Gain (Aug 24, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> 1g of dom perignon white gold stamp
> 
> View attachment 137896


 never seen this . still what is it lol


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Aim2Gain said:


> never seen this . still what is it lol


 high quality cocaine


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> high quality cocaine


 Standard quality round these parts.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Very bored with alcohol. Now all things are available from the dorkweb is ghb a healthier swap ?

Curious re dmt/changa , fun times ?


----------



## Aim2Gain (Aug 24, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> high quality cocaine


 nice


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Gatecrasher on boxing day so I think a bit of mdma is in order


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

just picked up 2 tubs of this

disco biscuit x stuffs too strong actually become a zombie last night on it last night after a session I rolled one Light joint then a normal one I literally had one pinch in the light one and I was on edge of retardedness I couldnt even get up my stairs


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

closer look


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Marijuana


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mandy


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Loves a bit off sniff our Gavin doesn't he


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Gavinmcl do you train as well?

i dont understand how you manage to do all that beak and still get up feeling alright for the gym

not to mention if i were on that much gear my diet would consist of coke and tinned tuna if i was lucky, unless you live in south america where a freddo costs more than a g of charlie


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm a sad case.......


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

swole troll said:


> @Gavinmcl do you train as well?
> 
> i dont understand how you manage to do all that beak and still get up feeling alright for the gym
> 
> not to mention if i were on that much gear my diet would consist of coke and tinned tuna if i was lucky, unless you live in south america where a freddo costs more than a g of charlie


 yeah I train I've missed around 6 weeks this year but that's been work related i train at 0830 one week then 1430 the next shift dependant , I eat well apart from weekends , I actually hold good shape pics in picture thread somewhere , think it's down to 5 day bulk midweek then a 2 day mini cut lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> yeah I train I've missed around 6 weeks this year but that's been work related i train at 0830 one week then 1430 the next shift dependant , I eat well apart from weekends , I actually hold good shape pics in picture thread somewhere , think it's down to 5 day bulk midweek then a 2 day mini cut lol


 Fair play man

If I could hold it down whilst getting on it I probably would

My body turns to s**t as I sesh because I end up thinking "ah I'll just f**k gym off today and go pub instead"


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Fair play man
> 
> If I could hold it down whilst getting on it I probably would
> 
> My body turns to s**t as I sesh because I end up thinking "ah I'll just f**k gym off today and go pub instead"


 it's hard and it takes it toll I don't lift as much as I use to weight wise I'm probably down 30-40% compared to sober times but it goes hand in hand now tbh I'm use to it , I can add 30-40kg to my bench with one solid week sober lol , I don't smoke as much as I use to either from 20/30 **** a week to 10 makes a difference


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Next big outing will be NYE, hitting up some music event that lasts from 7pm till 4am, then will attend either afterparty or hit the sack if needs be.

Got a few goodies, 2g mdma, 4 red defqon and 4 purple tomorrowland (xtc pills) 1g ket and 1/4 ounce of weed and 2g of speed (amphetamine)

This is going to be shared (not all used obviously) by me and a another mate, how would you go about lasting the whole event without getting too fcked but still have a good time?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@aLadNamedAsh

start off with the half the speed before the event get a nice wee buzz going then pills in the evening get wasted at the event then I would take the rest of the speed on way home so you perk up again to get messy at a house party and can go in fresh and awake instead of monged, I would take a few gram os the weed and let and this is you're escape into madness only when you have come to having your own seat or bed to lie on then enjoy


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Next big outing will be NYE, hitting up some music event that lasts from 7pm till 4am, then will attend either afterparty or hit the sack if needs be.
> 
> Got a few goodies, 2g mdma, 4 red defqon and 4 purple tomorrowland (xtc pills) 1g ket and 1/4 ounce of weed and 2g of speed (amphetamine)
> 
> This is going to be shared (not all used obviously) by me and a another mate, how would you go about lasting the whole event without getting too fcked but still have a good time?


 Speed sounds a bit uneccesary with that bunch lol. Personally i would have a few drinks, drop the pill and top up by gumming MD then finish last two hours off with small keys of ket ??


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Next big outing will be NYE, hitting up some music event that lasts from 7pm till 4am, then will attend either afterparty or hit the sack if needs be.
> 
> Got a few goodies, 2g mdma, 4 red defqon and 4 purple tomorrowland (xtc pills) 1g ket and 1/4 ounce of weed and 2g of speed (amphetamine)
> 
> This is going to be shared (not all used obviously) by me and a another mate, how would you go about lasting the whole event without getting too fcked but still have a good time?


 Do it all

And buy some more :thumb


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

@Gavinmcl what do you do for work, surely you're spending atleast £150 a week on sniff?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> @Gavinmcl what do you do for work, surely you're spending atleast £150 a week on sniff?


 lol try 500+ a week a gram is between 80-100 depending on quality I usually go through 3 or 4 midweek and same over weekend so 6-8 a week as for my occupation I'm a mechanical engineer


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

More marijuana


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

More mandy


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Oooooooosh. Picking mine up tomorrow for gatecrasher. Love the stuff.


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> More mandy
> 
> View attachment 137984


 f**k me thats a lot of Mandy !!

Where are all UKMs druggies off over New Years period then? Sub club in Glasgow for me in a couple of days


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

crawleytown said:


> f**k me thats a lot of Mandy !!
> 
> Where are all UKMs druggies off over New Years period then? Sub club in Glasgow for me in a couple of days


 where abouts you from mate ain't been to sub club in years but my pals go now and I'm let's say tied down at weekend with my children so don't get out too much , I'm originally from Renfrew now in Paisley

as for partying should be heading to my pals flat in town centre tommorow for an all day bender on whiskey and shitless of coke then I'll have few nights on with missus and massive benders don't think al make it out again


----------



## Aim2Gain (Aug 24, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> More mandy
> 
> View attachment 137984


 used to love the tablets back in the day lol. mdma poweder back then didnt look like that. whats the purity like and price?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Aim2Gain said:


> used to love the tablets back in the day lol. mdma poweder back then didnt look like that. whats the purity like and price?


 between £30 and £60 batch/quality depending , the dearer stuff has more energy to it 120mg has you rocking for 2-3hrs before second dose to keep it going it's just higher purity giving better effects though same people different batch quality

I loved mdma but was going through 3g of good gear easily with the missus when we went on a wild one and you end up minging after a few redoses


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> between £30 and £60 batch/quality depending , the dearer stuff has more energy to it 120mg has you rocking for 2-3hrs before second dose to keep it going it's just higher purity giving better effects though same people different batch quality
> 
> I loved mdma but was going through 3g of good gear easily with the missus when we went on a wild one and you end up mingling after a few redoses


 Ya want have a nosy on DN mate. Mandys around £11-15 a gram. Buyers market.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Oioi said:


> Ya want have a nosy on DN mate. Mandys around £11-15 a gram. Buyers market.


 a can get cheap aswel mate just quoting normal Street prices, I don't use the darknet only reason being is I have access to good quality gear all within few miles across the board, waiting for gear to be delivered don't do it for me I like the then and the now


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

boxing day , heading out to boozer to watch football and hammer bottle of tequila


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

ngl i want a sesh with gavin


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> where abouts you from mate ain't been to sub club in years but my pals go now and I'm let's say tied down at weekend with my children so don't get out too much , I'm originally from Renfrew now in Paisley
> 
> as for partying should be heading to my pals flat in town centre tommorow for an all day bender on whiskey and shitless of coke then I'll have few nights on with missus and massive benders don't think al make it out again


 London mate. I enjoy venturing out to iconic rave venues every now and again and heard great things about sub club so thought I'd give it a go. Couple of days up in Glasgow with the missus as well, can't complain.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Use to do pretty much everything and use to go to raves and party for days, now got boring maybe and do just weed, buy some and tell myself "now I'm gonna dose it and I gonna comfortably smoke tot spliffs in tot days, it always ends up one way only...


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Gavinmcl said:


> lol try 500+ a week a gram is between 80-100 depending on quality I usually go through 3 or 4 midweek and same over weekend so 6-8 a week as for my occupation I'm a mechanical engineer


 lol I know how much it is I just didn't realise how much you were actually getting through per week, that's some serious spending. The most ive ever done is 3k in 2 weeks but that's a different story altogether, never again


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

another one this time Xmas pressie heading out to get ginger beer and pick up another 2g of sniff and oz of Jack herer


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> another one this time Xmas pressie heading out to get ginger beer and pick up another 2g of sniff and oz of Jack herer
> 
> View attachment 138054


 so how much does a mech engineer make ?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

0161M said:


> so how much does a mech engineer make ?


 just under 500 a week m8


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

another tequila aswel just to celebrate Xmas holidays


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> just under 500 a week m8


 Which of course leads to additional questions

How are you spending your entire wage on coke ?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

0161M said:


> Which of course leads to additional questions
> 
> How are you spending your entire wage on coke ?


 Does it matter what he spends his money on? Who are you to question him or his choices in life?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Does it matter what he spends his money on? Who are you to question him or his choices in life?


 I didnt question what he spends his money on or his life choices .........


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

0161M said:


> I didnt question what he spends his money on or his life choices .........


 Yeah I spend most of my extra money on drugs , I have other sources of income aswel there just not welcome to discussion I'm open to being open on the forum but some things are just stupid to post up on public forum

heading out to pick some diet coke up for the jack d and another 1.5g for tonight feeling rough after last night which is weird had good sleep but didn't get to predict till 0700 will have pics up in hour or so


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

1.5g


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

got 2.1g in total 3x.7s and two bottles of summer Berry wine and still got litre of Jack left but forgot the diet coke so I'm hitting it straight


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Gavinmcl said:


> got 2.1g in total 3x.7s and two bottles of summer Berry wine and still got litre of Jack left but forgot the diet coke so I'm hitting it straight
> 
> View attachment 138150


 I bet you have had a interesting night. Reading your posts reminds me of my self 15 yrs ago.


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> got 2.1g in total 3x.7s and two bottles of summer Berry wine and still got litre of Jack left but forgot the diet coke so I'm hitting it straight
> 
> View attachment 138150


 Why u buying. 7s? are you getting ripped off? A gram should be a gram or slightly over to show respect maybe I'm missing the point (like you possibly) cause I'm drunk.

Enjoy by the way from a fellow Scotsman (highlands)

Regards mate.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

White Lines said:


> Why u buying. 7s? are you getting ripped off? A gram should be a gram or slightly over to show respect maybe I'm missing the point (like you possibly) cause I'm drunk.
> 
> Enjoy by the way from a fellow Scotsman (highlands)
> 
> Regards mate.


 I know when I grab a G, if it comes in light il move on to the next unless its power.


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> I know when I grab a G, if it comes in light il move on to the next unless its power.


 Tintin my boy you know what am talking bout cheers

I've been long in the game and believe me old skool is the way it's done


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

White Lines said:


> Tintin my boy you know what am talking bout cheers
> 
> I've been long in the game and believe me old skool I'd the way it's done


 Theres plenty of reasons why the man might buy his lot in the way he does, its his business.

But as ive said, unless its power, if im paying X amount for a G, im getting a g (or a g.xxx) .........not shy. Never shy.

Remember when I bought a Henry of flake once, my fu**ing arm fell to sleep but I had a banging convo with my Gran about how the death star from Star Wars was a symbol of racial domination until Morgan Freeman jumped out the downstairs lav and things went west


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't pay ? it's a tenner a point , I wouldn't buy a "wrap" a gram is a gram no one I know would undercut even a .9 to a gram sale , cocaine on this scale and quality is for the enjoyment of cocaine not for a quick tenner profit , I've never understood it n if it's good it's good don't try bump people , share the goodness and enjoy


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

as for the .7s for some reason it sells more £100 sounds a lot more than £70 if that makes sense , with a .7 you buy **** and bevy and bag of green and you're still short of a 100 only explanation I can think of , .3 is enough for 1 person maybe .7 is perfect amount for a couple or two mates


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> Theres plenty of reasons why the man might buy his lot in the way he does, its his business.
> 
> But as ive said, unless its power, if im paying X amount for a G, im getting a g (or a g.xxx) .........not shy. Never shy.
> 
> Remember when I bought a Henry of flake once, my fu**ing arm fell to sleep but I had a banging convo with my Gran about how the death star from Star Wars was a symbol of racial domination until Morgan Freeman jumped out the downstairs lav and things went west


 Haha that's class mate, fairy made my night and sounds like you and you nan had a good night!

There's a fair chance gav knows the crack, as he's well into the scene, without sounding like am trying to big bollicks, I've seen almost everything in the game, probably spilled more off the table than a lot have even seen, as long as we all have a good time and no one gets mauled too badly unless asked for then fair play

But I'm with you bud a gram is a gram or over.

And a kilo is 36 ounces plus but that's a whole other conversation

Happy new year folks onwards and upwards


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> as for the .7s for some reason it sells more £100 sounds a lot more than £70 if that makes sense , with a .7 you buy **** and bevy and bag of green and you're still short of a 100 only explanation I can think of , .3 is enough for 1 person maybe .7 is perfect amount for a couple or two mates


 I thought this might be the crack an I respect and fully understand that mate

Enjoy gav and nd all the best mate from a fellow Scotsman who loves the sesh


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

White Lines said:


> Haha that's class mate, fairy made my night and sounds like you and you nan had a good night!
> 
> There's a fair chance gav knows the crack, as he's well into the scene, without sounding like am trying to big bollicks, I've seen almost everything in the game, probably spilled more off the table than a lot have even seen, as long as we all have a good time and no one gets mauled too badly unless asked for then fair play
> 
> ...


 most of my stuff goes out for what I see at come in at to anyone close to me even mates mates, a tenner profit undercutting someone is stupid I prefer seeing people enjoying themselves and a handshake of appreciation for sorting them out .


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

White Lines said:


> I thought this might be the crack an I respect and fully understand that mate
> 
> Enjoy gas and all the best mate from a fellow Scotsman who loves the sesh


 where you from mate ?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> as for the .7s for some reason it sells more £100 sounds a lot more than £70 if that makes sense , with a .7 you buy **** and bevy and bag of green and you're still short of a 100 only explanation I can think of , .3 is enough for 1 person maybe .7 is perfect amount for a couple or two mates


 I can see that 100%.

Its like the whole '99.99p' s**t.

I knew a lad who sold in 8 balls EXCLUSIVELY. He was on his mob constantly.

For some reason , ppl love a quick 8ball. Its like a 20rat note is nothing but 50bills is a problem.


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> most of my stuff goes out for what I see at come in at to anyone close to me even mates mates, a tenner profit undercutting someone is stupid I prefer seeing people enjoying themselves and a handshake of appreciation for sorting them out .


 I hear you man, enjoy


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> I can see that 100%.
> 
> Its like the whole '99.99p' s**t.
> 
> ...


 most people I know prefer a council gram of proper coke cut 10-1 as it's 25 quid but it works out at 250 a gram cheaper and better buying points of good gear no one listens and minimum is a .3 lol


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> most of my stuff goes out for what I see at come in at to anyone close to me even mates mates, a tenner profit undercutting someone is stupid I prefer seeing people enjoying themselves and a handshake of appreciation for sorting them out .


 Shame a lot of English lads aint! Ive known lads tear the eyes of geezers theyve known for years over 10quid a point.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> most people I know prefer a council gram of proper coke cut 10-1 as it's 25 quid but it works out at 250 a gram cheaper and better buying points of good gear no one listens and minimum is a .3 lol


 You always know you got a bag of the straightners when the bird youve just give a bump is telling you shes gonna spew her hoop up on your lap and she cant control her digits anymore lol


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> Shame a lot of English lads aint! Ive known lads tear the eyes of geezers theyve known for years over 10quid a point.


 I'm too far into drugs to see profiteering I prefer sharing access I tell all my close pals what I've got my hands on to share it not to gain , a mate telling you he had the best night ever on the banging gear you got him is better than money, even the stories of how high they got is good enough for me


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> You always know you got a bag of the straightners when the bird youve just give a bump is telling you shes gonna spew her hoop up on your lap and she cant control her digits anymore lol


 or constantly asks if she's ok and if she's annoying you cause she's gibbering so much shite about her pals you don't know


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> or constantly asks if she's ok and if she's annoying you cause she's gibbering so much shite about her pals you don't know


 hahaha

the repeated ' Do I look straight though?' at 10:30am on a Monday morning is the pisser though.

If you wanted to look kosher love, you wouldve stopped cutting the ends off all the other lines id chopped at 11pm .

UKM sesh set up at pace.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> hahaha
> 
> the repeated ' Do I look straight though?' at 10:30am on a Monday morning is the pisser though.
> 
> ...


 Yeah the mangled eccy face with constant chewing of aged gum look and asking if ok and if anyone will notice if she goes to work "nah you're fine sweetheart just have a coffee to sort you out"


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> where you from mate ?


 Highlands mate


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> Yeah the mangled eccy face with constant chewing of aged gum look and asking if ok and if anyone will notice if she goes to work "nah you're fine sweetheart just have a coffee to sort you out"


 Mother Superior jobby


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

1.4 AMG stamp , two bottles of rose and bottle of Glen's vodka and red kola


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> 1.4 AMG stamp , two bottles of rose and bottle of Glen's vodka and red kola
> 
> View attachment 138192


 Nice rocks mate. ...


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

@Gavinmcl i want a night out with you :thumb


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Lukehh said:


> @Gavinmcl i want a night out with you :thumb


 feel free, head for Glasgow and drop me a pm I'm always up for a night of madness , if you can make it before 1730 tonight I will be enough route to picking bottle of whiskey and a bag

that goes for anyone lol


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Gavinmcl said:


> feel free, head for Glasgow and drop me a pm I'm always up for a night of madness , if you can make it before 1730 tonight I will be enough route to picking bottle of whiskey and a bag
> 
> that goes for anyone lol


 if im ever on work up that way mate i will :beer:


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

bottle of whiskey , half bottle of Glen's and fanta fruit twist , ten Mayfair and pack of rizla


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> feel free, head for Glasgow and drop me a pm I'm always up for a night of madness , if you can make it before 1730 tonight I will be enough route to picking bottle of whiskey and a bag
> 
> that goes for anyone lol


 I'm coming mate :thumb


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Friday late start , bottle of wine and bottle of whiskey and 1g of new stuff no idea first try got 2g of chocolope green to try night take pictures of it later depending on how compus mentus I am


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

slow thread now

sat night 2g


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sat waiting for 3G of crystal meth to land on my doorstep 2x grams and 2 half grams all from different sources.

Git finished from work yesterday so now have plenty of time to get on it (not that I needed to be out of work to get on it)

i can almost taste it now!!!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm sat waiting for 3G of crystal meth to land on my doorstep 2x grams and 2 half grams all from different sources.
> 
> Git finished from work yesterday so now have plenty of time to get on it (not that I needed to be out of work to get on it)
> 
> i can almost taste it now!!!


 how much you need per hit mate and how long does the rush last not the effect but euphoria before does down ?

do you know what brain is ? I don't know if local term


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm sat waiting for 3G of crystal meth to land on my doorstep 2x grams and 2 half grams all from different sources.
> 
> Git finished from work yesterday so now have plenty of time to get on it (not that I needed to be out of work to get on it)
> 
> i can almost taste it now!!!


 Never tried it. What's it like?


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good old mdma tonight. This last batch bit off though. ?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

tyke1 said:


> Good old mdma tonight. This last batch bit off though. ?


 much you dosing ? just a dab of weighing it out

I always weighed out 100mg to start then 30 mins later same again was a lot smoother to come up instead of a heavy first dose that had me lying on couch upside down mongo'd for half hour rolling


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> how much you need per hit mate and how long does the rush last not the effect but euphoria before does down ?
> 
> do you know what brain is ? I don't know if local term


 Brain! That gooey whizz? Bit like clear jelly? Not had that for a while

duration and dose? It varies on how potent it is, I'd say a gram is 6 good goes or so (smoked) I don't snort it as it's not as good and feels like crushed glass.

so say 150-200mg(ish) loaded in the pipe and smoked continuously till it's gone will take you 5-10 mins if you hitting it hard. The rush is like crack cocaine but it lasts for 3hours or so before it starts to die down then you have the typical crappy wide awake feeling after but xanax or nitrazepam will solve that.

a g is prob a weekends worth on your own over 2 and a bit days non stop I'd say.

i love crack for that rush and euphoria but meth blows it out the water for price and duration!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

tyke1 said:


> Never tried it. What's it like?


 Like crack cocaine but lasts LOADS longer and is infinitely cheaper.

all those ******** and tweakers can't be wrong


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> much you dosing ? just a dab of weighing it out
> 
> I always weighed out 100mg to start then 30 mins later same again was a lot smoother to come up instead of a heavy first dose that had me lying on couch upside down mongo'd for half hour rolling


 I love that mongo rolling around eyes going crazy stuff! That's the best bit haha I do like to hit stuff hard though


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Haunted_Sausage brain is the high purity amphetamine sulphate up here it's usually cut at 15 to 1 to make normal "base" speed , was wondering if it was similar in terms of strength obviously the rush will be weaker but it's usually around 100mg for a good 2hr intense speedy rush

how much is a gram ? plus does it feel like good amp rush or different


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Gavinmcl said:


> much you dosing ? just a dab of weighing it out
> 
> I always weighed out 100mg to start then 30 mins later same again was a lot smoother to come up instead of a heavy first dose that had me lying on couch upside down mongo'd for half hour rolling


 Got to say I was at crasher and had a gram. Just kept dabbing but was a bit meh to be be honest.



Gavinmcl said:


> much you dosing ? just a dab of weighing it out
> 
> I always weighed out 100mg to start then 30 mins later same again was a lot smoother to come up instead of a heavy first dose that had me lying on couch upside down mongo'd for half hour rolling


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Haunted_Sausage brain is the high purity amphetamine sulphate up here it's usually cut at 15 to 1 to make normal "base" speed , was wondering if it was similar in terms of strength obviously the rush will be weaker but it's usually around 100mg for a good 2hr intense speedy rush
> 
> how much is a gram ? plus does it feel like good amp rush or different


 It bares some similarities but it is more like crack cocaine when smoked than speed. It really is good and potent and euphoric, much more euphoric than any speed I've ever had.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

some white passionfuit green not tried yet going to have half a joint then open few cans of dark fruit strongbow then eat crap until about 6ish then onto the white and Jack Daniels


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> some white passionfuit green not tried yet going to have half a joint then open few cans of dark fruit strongbow then eat crap until about 6ish then onto the white and Jack Daniels
> 
> View attachment 138327


 I really wish I enjoyed weed but I just don't. Eating it staves off boredom for me but I can't stand smoking it and if it's anything more than p1ss weak it's far too strong for me


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I really wish I enjoyed weed but I just don't. Eating it staves off boredom for me but I can't stand smoking it and if it's anything more than p1ss weak it's far too strong for me


 yeah my tolerance was and still is terribly low I smoke around 1 maybe 2 gram of it a week and high as a kite most days of week , most is to get to bed after heavy night but Sunday I build one and will take a few draws then put it out and go on eating binge then back to it again

I would always make butter as it's slower to come up and stronger overall but grass stinks when making it is can only use hash as it doesn't stink as bad , I swear last time I made some butter with a quarter my house was stinking for at least 5 days I could smell it from twenty yards away in my backdoor and it was different to smoking weed smell it was like a grow fresh pungent


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> yeah my tolerance was and still is terribly low I smoke around 1 maybe 2 gram of it a week and high as a kite most days of week , most is to get to bed after heavy night but Sunday I build one and will take a few draws then put it out and go on eating binge then back to it again
> 
> I would always make butter as it's slower to come up and stronger overall but grass stinks when making it is can only use hash as it doesn't stink as bad , I swear last time I made some butter with a quarter my house was stinking for at least 5 days I could smell it from twenty yards away in my backdoor and it was different to smoking weed smell it was like a grow fresh pungent


 I used to make brownies with it but tbh they end up going stale, I just can't hack weed  give me crystal meth, lsd, crack or anything else and I'm fine but not weed lol


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

tonight's , got a case of dark fruit and some green


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

pic with roughly .5g of green got a farmers don't know name


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

and one more to show flake bubbles


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

late at starting tonight 6 cans of dark fruit and half bottle of Glen' vodka with raspberry and 1.4g


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Starz said:


> Looks nice that bud mate.


 Yeah I'm no conisouer but I know what's good and bad the guy I get it off of usually has 3 or 4 different strains a week he knows I prefer a lighter stone I don't like getting too stoned I like a thought provoking high and munchies

I also don't use much I can get stoned off of the smallest amount

a quarter can last me 4-6 months been smoking wee bit more than normal over Xmas but it's probably around .25g every other day, there's a few green pics I've posted recently of better quality


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Frandeman I like you like this .


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Frandeman I like you like this .


 you high already ? :thumb


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> you high already ? :thumb


 yes mate had 3 triples vodkas within ten minutes then a good line then roughly ten minutes later I took half second one then same again , I need to hit it hard , think I've had over 9 gram in last 5 days , and one nights kip to add really should take a break , .3 is enough for one person for really good night and someone who uses very regular

I gave my two mates a wee line over Xmas and they don't take reccies maybe max once a year and I seen how strong it was it lasted them at 4hours plus we went from listening to armin van buuren to Queen to playing ps4 then Google searching within half hour lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> yes mate had 3 triples vodkas within ten minutes then a good line then roughly ten minutes later I took half second one then same again , I need to hit it hard , think I've had over 9 gram in last 5 days , and one nights kip to add really should take a break , .3 is enough for one person for really good night and someone who uses very regular
> 
> I gave my two mates a wee line over Xmas and they don't take reccies maybe max once a year and I seen how strong it was it lasted them at 4hours plus we went from listening to armin van buuren to Queen to playing ps4 then Google searching within half hour lol


 LOL :beer:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

1/4g sample of good old fashioned crystal meth. royal mail took their time though! 

View attachment IMG_0163.JPG


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> 1/4g sample of good old fashioned crystal meth. royal mail took their time though!
> 
> View attachment 138467


 someone's not sleeping until Tuesday


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> 1/4g sample of good old fashioned crystal meth. royal mail took their time though!
> 
> View attachment 138467


 I didn't really rate meth, much prefer crack if I'm gonna smoke something.

Felt a bit let down by it. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tonight's pre work out


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Smitch said:


> I didn't really rate meth, much prefer crack if I'm gonna smoke something.
> 
> Felt a bit let down by it. :lol:


 It's one of those that has to build up, whereas crack is pretty much instant.

But once you've had enough meth to get up there, you stay up there


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Selfie yesterday off my tits lol


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Tonight's pre work out
> 
> View attachment 138472


 Molly? You staying in with the girl or on the town throwing some shapes?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

mrpitbull said:


> Molly? You staying in with the girl or on the town throwing some shapes?


 Yes mandy 

Weatherspoons to get hammered and will end up in soho probably :thumb


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

Have a good night mate. I'm stuck indoors watching tv


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

Have a good night mate. I'm stuck indoors watching tv ?


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Smokey13 said:


> Weed. Not really into stimulants like major said - they just make me feel off.
> 
> Can't handle weed when I'm on cycle though, get mega para. Ended up in a and e last year thinking I was gonna die.


 Not sure if you seen Friday but your comment made me think of Smokey in De Bos chicken coop :thumb


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

this is off a new bar , no stamp , looks top notch , shiniest flake I've had


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

I love this thread, I said I was done with getting wasted after a massive xmas binge, but here I am again, second night off my face, too much bourbon and coke.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Dogbolt said:


> I love this thread, I said I was done with getting wasted after a massive xmas binge, but here I am again, second night off my face, too much bourbon and coke.


 I said same 6 years ago and I'm here every night welcome

what bourbon m8? my favourite drink tbh but I like to switch, I hardly drink without white


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Got a bottle of Old Forester. Fvcking lovely 43%. Did half of it last night with a few lines of top quality coke, and doing the rest tonight. Had a few beers in the day to sort my head out as had diazepam to help sleep. Actually had a few lines in the day too, but they don't count.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Dogbolt said:


> Got a bottle of Old Forester. Fvcking lovely 43%. Did half of it last night with a few lines of top quality coke, and doing the rest tonight. Had a few beers in the day to sort my head out as had diazepam to help sleep. Actually had a few lines in the day too, but they don't count.


 never heard of it but I'll pick bottle up tommorow night , I would love to be able to split a bag over two nights but I don't have any self control I've tried hundreds of times and it just doesn't work , I've took stuff abroad for a week of a gram a night and binged numerous occasions

even when I would have say spare 3.5g left over from an oz I would rattle that and then have to shout my mate to drop off another load , it's why I'll just take out .7s or bit more over weekend nights I can't have it sitting in here I wouldn't stop

I've seen myself take half o to a party and come back with 1 baggie the rest shifted or railed


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> this is off a new bar , no stamp , looks top notch , shiniest flake I've had
> 
> View attachment 138479


 Do you hot plate that


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's one of those that has to build up, whereas crack is pretty much instant.
> 
> But once you've had enough meth to get up there, you stay up there


 Did quite a bit in Thailand as my mate lives there and sells it, just wasn't my thing really.

Gave me a kind of empty feeling, hard to describe but something i could definitely take or leave, only did it cos the coke was so s**t out there.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

babyarm said:


> Do you hot plate that


 what do you mean mate ? smoke it ? it's Charlie goes up the beak


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> what do you mean mate ? smoke it ? it's Charlie goes up the beak


 He means put it on a hot plate mate. That not a thing up in Scotland?


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> what do you mean mate ? smoke it ? it's Charlie goes up the beak


 I mean get a plate heat it up then crush your shine on it. Take it you not heard of that?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

babyarm said:


> I mean get a plate heat it up then crush your shine on it. Take it you not heard of that?


 yeah mate just not that term , I've only had had to do that when it's chewing gum like from exposure to moisture , I have to do it with the brain which is speed which is moist but the coke is fine probably would be easier to chop if dried right out , too much hassle after a few


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> yeah mate just not that term , I've only had had to do that when it's chewing gum like from exposure to moisture , I have to do it with the brain which is speed which is moist but the coke is fine probably would be easier to chop if dried right out , too much hassle after a few


 From your pics it looks what they have down here. And the only way to fine it out is to hot plate it otherwise it's very gummy


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lots better than the shite we have round here! :rage:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Whiskey and cocaine, best combination since curds and whey,

Bypassed the local 2 bag dealer this weekend and had some dropped in from a little further afield, lovely, shiny, lumply, stuff.

Really not doing well on my new years resolution to cut back.. :crazy:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> yeah mate just not that term , I've only had had to do that when it's chewing gum like from exposure to moisture , I have to do it with the brain which is speed which is moist but the coke is fine probably would be easier to chop if dried right out , too much hassle after a few


 Don't know about you but last few lots of coke I've had over last few months have had loads of solvent left in it? I have to bake it otherwise it makes me throw up near enough!


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

All of gav's pics makes me feel like I'm getting robbed with buying powder coke not crystals!


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

cocaine is never crystals lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lew1s said:


> cocaine is never crystals lol


 Rocks :whistling:


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

gavin how do you afford to live with how much you spend on sniff? serioius question no offence intended


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lew1s said:


> gavin how do you afford to live with how much you spend on sniff? serioius question no offence intended


 Prostitution obviously :whistling:


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Prostitution obviously :whistling:


 some utter dogs manage to get £80-120 an hour on adultwork, I imagine being a female drug addict wouldn't be all that hard to finance


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Don't know about you but last few lots of coke I've had over last few months have had loads of solvent left in it? I have to bake it otherwise it makes me throw up near enough!


 I had stuff at Xmas that tasted like dulux paint was really good gear but it was very noticeable for first few lines the smell would linger, my girlfriend could smell it off me after one line , the coke normally stinks even when in my car I can smell it when it's all packed up but this stuff just wreaked

@crawleytown don't dismiss powder coke as bad coke it tends to be but the best stuff I've had was powder , just don't buy cheap coke and you'll be OK, good coke Costs good money you don't get good cheap coke

@Lew1s I work as engineer and make good money on the side


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> I had stuff at Xmas that tasted like dulux paint was really good gear but it was very noticeable for first few lines the smell would linger, my girlfriend could smell it off me after one line , the coke normally stinks even when in my car I can smell it when it's all packed up but this stuff just wreaked
> 
> @crawleytown don't dismiss powder coke as bad coke it tends to be but the best stuff I've had was powder , just don't buy cheap coke and you'll be OK, good coke Costs good money you don't get good cheap coke
> 
> *@Lew1s I work as engineer and make good money on the side *


 Through prostitution?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Haunted_Sausage you asking if I sling my boaby for change ? no mate I'm not that lucky , I make extra money on eBay selling party hats :tongue10:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll do it :whistling:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> gavin how do you afford to live with how much you spend on sniff? serioius question no offence intended


 Just went and had a read. that's a lot. Basically an addiction which might not end well for ya Gavin


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> much you dosing ? just a dab of weighing it out
> 
> I always weighed out 100mg to start then 30 mins later same again was a lot smoother to come up instead of a heavy first dose that had me lying on couch upside down mongo'd for half hour rolling


 Done 100mg then just dabbed for the rest of the time a New Years worked a treat. Was plenty of gear about though which kinda kills the eccie buzz.


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

Gavin

Seeing your lovely flake makes me want to get on it. I must stop reading this. Lol.

Can't remember last time I had quality uncut stuff, 2yrs+. Must find different sources. Darknet maybe?


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

mrpitbull said:


> Gavin
> 
> Seeing your lovely flake makes me want to get on it. I must stop reading this. Lol.
> 
> Can't remember last time I had quality uncut stuff, 2yrs+. Must find different sources. Darknet maybe?


 Depends where your based mate? It is out there at a cost. But people would rather spend 40 quid for a gram of bash than 40 quid for half a gram of pure.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

notorious1990 said:


> Depends where your based mate? It is out there at a cost. But people would rather spend 40 quid for a gram of bash than 40 quid for half a gram of pure*(r)*


 Fixed it for ya


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Fixed it for ya


 Lol. :beer:


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> I had stuff at Xmas that tasted like dulux paint was really good gear but it was very noticeable for first few lines the smell would linger, my girlfriend could smell it off me after one line , the coke normally stinks even when in my car I can smell it when it's all packed up but this stuff just wreaked
> 
> @crawleytown don't dismiss powder coke as bad coke it tends to be but the best stuff I've had was powder , just don't buy cheap coke and you'll be OK, good coke Costs good money you don't get good cheap coke
> 
> @Lew1s I work as engineer and make good money on the side


 Not sure cost is necessarily an indicator of quality. Most of the stuff is London is 80 and that ranges anywhere from average to rocket fuel.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

crawleytown said:


> Not sure cost is necessarily an indicator of quality. Most of the stuff is London is 80 and that ranges anywhere from average to rocket fuel.


 In some cases youre right, it cant, but in the vast majority of cases, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

mrpitbull said:


> Gavin
> 
> Seeing your lovely flake makes me want to get on it. I must stop reading this. Lol.
> 
> Can't remember last time I had quality uncut stuff, 2yrs+. Must find different sources. Darknet maybe?


 I've never used darknet, from what I see its decent enough , you're best bet is local saves waiting delivery times plus when it runs out halfway through Friday night it's always phone call away , from what I see and read every major city is flooded with high quality cocaine now


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

todai said:


> Just went and had a read. that's a lot. Basically an addiction which might not end well for ya Gavin


 bit of bender over Xmas and of recent because of so much partying , use will drop back down to maybe .5 EOD , my tolerance is insane the now I'm having to chase line after line within 10 minutes , normally from a break a small bump would last over an hour and maybe .4 for full night but I'm upwards 9+ a week


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> I've never used darknet, from what I see its decent enough , you're best bet is local saves waiting delivery times plus when it runs out halfway through Friday night it's always phone call away , from what I see and read every major city is flooded with high quality cocaine now


 Haha the fact when I run out I can't get any more is a good thing for me, I can't stop once I've started. 0 will power!

darknet is hit n miss with coke tbh


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Haha the fact when I run out I can't get any more is a good thing for me, I can't stop once I've started. 0 will power!
> 
> darknet is hit n miss with coke tbh


 I plan well and accommodate the amount I take to my mood , sex is biggest factor of I know I'm "partying" I will always add another say third to what I get to cover as for normal when I finish I just start rolling joints and drinking more

I don't like walking out my house at 5am with just a pair of shorts on and a *** when's it pissing wet to get ma mate plus I might feel good but most certainly don't look it lol


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

pre dinner single sheeter that will do me two sessions tonight half before half later and I'll be mashed all night , more than likely have decent after effects tommorow when I wake up until around 10-12


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> I plan well and accommodate the amount I take to my mood , sex is biggest factor of I know I'm "partying" I will always add another say third to what I get to cover as for normal when I finish I just start rolling joints and drinking more
> 
> I don't like walking out my house at 5am with just a pair of shorts on and a *** when's it pissing wet to get ma mate plus I might feel good but most certainly don't look it lol


 You ever take GHB?

I always have a ml or two of that after a sesh, knocks me the fvck out but is fun fighting it til that point. :lol:


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Smitch said:


> You ever take GHB?
> 
> I always have a ml or two of that after a sesh, knocks me the fvck out but is fun fighting it til that point. :lol:


 no m8 it's one drug I've not tried I have wanted to but just never went out my way to get it, what's the dosages spread and effects like?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> no m8 it's one drug I've not tried I have wanted to but just never went out my way to get it, what's the dosages spread and effects like?


 1ml Evey hour is all you need, it builds up so it's easy to have too much of it, you need o be careful. Costs fvck all too, bought 2 litres for about £100 two years ago, not even got through half of it.

The missus loves it, when we go out she does it instead of drinking and then just does coke, pills, Mandy etc on top.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Smitch said:


> 1ml Evey hour is all you need, it builds up so it's easy to have too much of it, you need o be careful. Costs fvck all too, bought 2 litres for about £100 two years ago, not even got through half of it.
> 
> The missus loves it, when we go out she does it instead of drinking and then just does coke, pills, Mandy etc on top.


 Yeah got told £40 quid for 500ml bottle two mins ago I might grab some for weekend , was planning on getting few different sleepers in aswel guess these are no go combo ?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Smitch said:


> 1ml Evey hour is all you need, it builds up so it's easy to have too much of it, you need o be careful. Costs fvck all too, bought 2 litres for about £100 two years ago, not even got through half of it.
> 
> The missus loves it, when we go out she does it instead of drinking and then just does coke, pills, Mandy etc on top.


 Is there a difference between GHB and GBL? I gather it converts to GBL in the body so I assume doses would be very different but In terms of effects?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Is there a difference between GHB and GBL? I gather it converts to GBL in the body so I assume doses would be very different but In terms of effects?


 No fvcking clue mate, my missus would probably know though.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> Yeah got told £40 quid for 500ml bottle two mins ago I might grab some for weekend , was planning on getting few different sleepers in aswel guess these are no go combo ?


 Wouldn't risk it mate, seriously could end up in a coma.

Go real easy on it, you do too much too soon and it will knock you out, start off with 1ml every hour and and go from there. The amount of times I've had to baby sit my missus til it's worn off in a club when she's done too much, literally cabbaged for an hour, and she's really experienced with it.

Fvcks me right off. :angry:


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm new(ish) around here. Reading this thread brings back some memories, some proper top quality looking gear on here. Too bad I'm a total straight head now tho, not even a beer on the weekend.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Tequila Tuesday


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

whiskey Wednesday

click on picture to zoom in and the quality is undeniable , not the best I've had ,but it's getting up there again

on a scale this is 8 out of 10 to best gear I've had


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks tasty. ... :thumb


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Looks tasty. ... :thumb


 it is mate Xmas stuff is always bought in bulk because everyone's off but it was good just not top notch so was sick of it but it's good getting some fresh new stuff , defo stronger but back to annoying flakey hard to chop finely stuff the last stuff would disintegrate this takes time and dedication which I don't have after a few vodkas and two lines I'm smashed it's getting rattled lumps or not


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> it is mate Xmas stuff is always bought in bulk because everyone's off but it was good just not top notch so was sick of it but it's good getting some fresh new stuff , defo stronger but back to annoying flakey hard to chop finely stuff the last stuff would disintegrate this takes time and dedication which I don't have after a few vodkas and two lines I'm smashed it's getting rattled lumps or not


 I seen rocks like that before long time ago in spain 

They coming in blocks lol


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Gav, you got to be trolling. lol. How do you manage to maintain a habit like this and function so well? I take it you go to work? How's that even possible?

After a while, I felt so s**t after bingin on coke and booze. I'd be lucky if I could get out of bed by midday after a session. How do you manage it? Do you sleep?

Serious question. You're a trooper son :thumb


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Smitch said:


> You ever take GHB?
> 
> I always have a ml or two of that after a sesh, knocks me the fvck out but is fun fighting it til that point. :lol:


 Mate of mine got some concentrated GHB from some medical dude once. It was a white paste in a plastic container and you were supposed to add half a teaspoon to 2 liters of water. The knob added two tablespoons to a 500ml bottle of water and decided to have a few swigs at work behind the building. He woke up 4 hours later in the same spot with everyone having gone home and it being dark. :lol:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Tonight's pre work out
> 
> View attachment 138472


 It that's supposed to be MDMA I'd flush it down the toilet. I had that same brown crystal sh*t a while ago and it was horrid. Not a good trip and I had a f*cking 9 day comedown. Nearly lost my marbles and thought I was going cray cray.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MFM said:


> Mate of mine got some concentrated GHB from some medical dude once. It was a white paste in a plastic container and you were supposed to add half a teaspoon to 2 liters of water. The knob added two tablespoons to a 500ml bottle of water and decided to have a few swigs at work behind the building. He woke up 4 hours later in the same spot with everyone having gone home and it being dark. :lol:


 It is strong as fvck.

I know so many people that have been carted into medical rooms in clubs passed out due to taking too much, i dunno how my missus enjoys it when out, fvcking knocks me out.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MFM said:


> It that's supposed to be MDMA I'd flush it down the toilet. I had that same brown crystal sh*t a while ago and it was horrid. Not a good trip and I had a f*cking 9 day comedown. Nearly lost my marbles and thought I was going cray cray.


 That's the best stuff. :thumb


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Smitch said:


> It is strong as fvck.
> 
> I know so many people that have been carted into medical rooms in clubs passed out due to taking too much, i dunno how my missus enjoys it when out, fvcking knocks me out.


 If you take it very diluted and not a lot at a time, it actually acts like a stimulant. Sort of a cokey pilly high although you're slightly off balance most of the time.



Smitch said:


> That's the best stuff. :thumb


 Nah mate, I don't know what it was I had but it wasn't MDMA. Those 9 days afterwards scared the life out of me. I did some reading and people get these long term comedowns that can last for years.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MFM said:


> If you take it very diluted and not a lot at a time, it actually acts like a stimulant. Sort of a cokey pilly high although you're slightly off balance most of the time.
> 
> Nah mate, I don't know what it was I had but it wasn't MDMA. Those 9 days afterwards scared the life out of me. I did some reading and people get these long term comedowns that can last for years.


 It wasn't mdma. ...

Or you done way too much


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> It wasn't mdma. ...
> 
> Or you done way too much


 Could have been MDA or any other MDxx variation knocking about nowadays.

If you like MDMA though, I would STRONGLY advise trying 2-CB.

Similar come up to MDMA (those brain tingles and feeling f**ked, someitmes having to lie down)

crazy visuals on peak.

No comedown. at all. No shitty feeling the next day.

MDMA + 2-CB is incredible too.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

no-one said:


> Gav, you got to be trolling. lol. How do you manage to maintain a habit like this and function so well? I take it you go to work? How's that even possible?
> 
> After a while, I felt so s**t after bingin on coke and booze. I'd be lucky if I could get out of bed by midday after a session. How do you manage it? Do you sleep?
> 
> Serious question. You're a trooper son :thumb


 short answer:

Homeostasis

Long answer:

You're a pussy


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Could have been MDA or any other MDxx variation knocking about nowadays.
> 
> If you like MDMA though, I would STRONGLY advise trying 2-CB.
> 
> ...


 been doing all kind of drugs last 25 years still get high but nothing affects me like before

I need to do very high doses to get proper f**ked or get a very good quality stuff


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> been doing all kind of drugs last 25 years still get high but nothing affects me like before
> 
> I need to do very high doses to get proper f**ked or get a very good quality stuff


 Have you ever done 2-CB?

I fel that way until I tried it about 3 months go.

I took 2 pills and felt like I'd took about 4 ecstasy tabs for the first time

Tolerance is pure s**t though, making my drugs worthless to me.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Have you ever done 2-CB?


 No yet


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> No yet


 See my edit - DO IT !

You can thank me later


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> See my edit - DO IT !
> 
> You can thank me later


 I'm going to look for ayahuasca in brazil jungle

lets see how I come back


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I'm going to look for ayahuasca in brazil jungle
> 
> lets see how I come back


 you can make it yourself and stay in bed you know;

The journey in the jungle may be a little much for me, id rather do it at home. :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I'm going to look for ayahuasca in brazil jungle
> 
> lets see how I come back


 Best of luck though, once you see certain things, you cant go back :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Best of luck though, once you see certain things, you cant go back :whistling:


 I'm old

No f**ks given


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

MFM said:


> It that's supposed to be MDMA I'd flush it down the toilet. I had that same brown crystal sh*t a while ago and it was horrid. Not a good trip and I had a f*cking 9 day comedown. Nearly lost my marbles and thought I was going cray cray.


 I had brown crystal like that even some of them were black and it was amazing staff, I was taking it 5 days in row in summer and no comedown and 100mg sort you out for 4-5 hrs. I remember taking 1g in less than hour and it fvcked me up like nothing else before


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I'm old
> 
> No f**ks given


 No "likes" left.

Youre gonna come back all remorseful and self relective, change your name to frannotdeman :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> No "likes" left.
> 
> Youre gonna come back all remorseful and self relective, change your name to frannotdeman :thumb


 will do more Tren then


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Guys need some help, basically my misses thinks I quit Coke over a year ago, I don't do it anywhere near as much as I did, once every Month or 2 Instead of every other weekend.

Problem Is when I come Home the next Day (stay at my Mum's night before) I look like Dearham warmed up.

Pale, Gaunt and all Skinny In the Face and just generally look Tired are worn down, she doesn't really comment on it but I don't want her suspecting It.

I assume the Gaunt look Is from not Eating? So maybe leave It right to the last minuite and have a massive Meal before I start the session as I really can't stand Food while Steaming.

The Tired look Is lack of sleep obviously, I only do £30 Worth of Gear and I'm home and In Bed by Midnight so it's really only a very Mild session, but I just never seem to sleep properly, also I feel so Jittery and Awkward about an HOUR after the first Line, I go all Quiet and don't like making Eye contact even though I'm with 3 or 4 close Friends.

Comedown Tips and morning after Look tips haha.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

MFM said:


> It that's supposed to be MDMA I'd flush it down the toilet. I had that same brown crystal sh*t a while ago and it was horrid. Not a good trip and I had a f*cking 9 day comedown. Nearly lost my marbles and thought I was going cray cray.


 Lol, you had too much.

Cola coloured MD is the drug of the gods.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> Lol, you had too much.
> 
> Cola coloured MD is the drug of the gods.


 To be fair I was abusing it for years and years and it's the first time I had a cuck experience like that. None of the euphoric off your tits feeling. Just a groggy unpleasant half trippy feeling. I did finish the gram in a few hours which probably didn't help.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Guys need some help, basically my misses thinks I quit Coke over a year ago, I don't do it anywhere near as much as I did, once every Month or 2 Instead of every other weekend.
> 
> Problem Is when I come Home the next Day (stay at my Mum's night before) I look like Dearham warmed up.
> 
> ...


 If little bit of coke make you feel and look like s**t dont do that...

If your misses dont know much about drugs u just say u drink a lot thats all but if she smart enough she will know by ur eyes


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

MFM said:


> To be fair I was abusing it for years and years and it's the first time I had a cuck experience like that. None of the euphoric off your tits feeling. Just a groggy unpleasant half trippy feeling. I did finish the gram in a few hours which probably didn't help.


 I went to a festival in August, I had a 3rd of Gram or thereabouts and the other 5 people with me dabbed the rest, we was all on a nice level.

Was awake the next day 9am, fresh as f**k.

Less is more with MDMA, unless you want to melt into a sofa and trip out - which is also fun at times, just messy.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

MFM said:


> To be fair I was abusing it for years and years and it's the first time I had a cuck experience like that. None of the euphoric off your tits feeling. Just a groggy unpleasant half trippy feeling. I did finish the gram in a few hours which probably didn't help.


 Ive done 1g of this in about 40 minutes and when It kicked in it was so strong that I was scared for few min then I rolled joint quickly with really shaky hands and then I was fine. Cant forget when I went to tesco after 1g thats was a comedy


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> I went to a festival in August, I had a 3rd of Gram or thereabouts and the other 5 people with me dabbed the rest, we was all on a nice level.
> 
> Was awake the next day 9am, fresh as f**k.
> 
> Less is more with MDMA, unless you want to melt into a sofa and trip out - which is also fun at times, just messy.


 I enjoyed mephedrone just as much when it was still legal and about. I actually bought a kilo of the stuff. :lol:


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

MFM said:


> I enjoyed mephedrone just as much when it was still legal and about. I actually bought a kilo of the stuff. :lol:


 MCAT was a favorite of mine when it was legal, comedowns were horrific though.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Guys need some help, basically my misses thinks I quit Coke over a year ago, I don't do it anywhere near as much as I did, once every Month or 2 Instead of every other weekend.
> 
> Problem Is when I come Home the next Day (stay at my Mum's night before) I look like Dearham warmed up.
> 
> ...


 Advice from someone who's hidden a habit from his missus, quit the habit.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> MCAT was a favorite of mine when it was legal, comedowns were horrific though.


 One of my mates loved the stuff. He was binging on it one night and asked I take him to the garage to buy some smokes. I watched him as he went inside off his tits, standing in the queue. Next minute he came running out, stuck his head through the window and asked if I thought he looked alright. I said why, and he said, "It feels like I'm stirring porridge with my eyeballs". :lol:


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

MFM said:


> One of my mates loved the stuff. He was binging on it one night and asked I take him to the garage to buy some smokes. I watched him as he went inside off his tits, standing in the queue. Next minute he came running out, stuck his head through the window and asked if I thought he looked alright. I said why, and he said, "It feels like I'm stirring porridge with my eyeballs". :lol:


 Funny guy, I don't miss the smell when you used to sweat it out though.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Guys need some help, basically my misses thinks I quit Coke over a year ago, I don't do it anywhere near as much as I did, once every Month or 2 Instead of every other weekend.
> 
> Problem Is when I come Home the next Day (stay at my Mum's night before) I look like Dearham warmed up.
> 
> ...


 Get good quality stuff only

More expensive but worthy and no hangover if you dont over do it

With drugs and gear buy the best you can afford ... your body will thank you :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I got the flu

Going to do some mandy

In 30 minutes there is no flu


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> I got the flu
> 
> Going to do some mandy
> 
> In 30 minutes there is no flu


 For me speed do job, flu cold or any pain will be gone in 15 min but this cheap s**t fvcks my head for 3 days


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Flu is gone , high as f**k 

@Gavinmcl is Friday mate, what you doing tonight? :beer:


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Flu is gone , high as f**k
> 
> @Gavinmcl is Friday mate, what you doing tonight? :beer:


 I'm out and about updates in 25mins just getting a cargo (Scottish for beverages)


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Gavinmcl said:


> I'm out and about updates in 25mins just getting a cargo (Scottish for beverages)


 :lol: cargo.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

will reply to everyone shortly been crazy busy


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

s**t, I said last week I was going to give up drugs completely and chucked all my stash in the bin. Now its Friday and two pints and a whisky and I'm thinking why the fvck did I chuck away £100's worth of coke? I want it back now! But to be fair, this is why I had to chuck it, as I knew this would happen.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

right reply time lol

this is a line compared to a AA battery last stuff wasn't as good this is back to premium level at an estimate 60% , f**k knows how the low 90s would feel like


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

no-one said:


> Gav, you got to be trolling. lol. How do you manage to maintain a habit like this and function so well? I take it you go to work? How's that even possible?
> 
> After a while, I felt so s**t after bingin on coke and booze. I'd be lucky if I could get out of bed by midday after a session. How do you manage it? Do you sleep?
> 
> Serious question. You're a trooper son :thumb


 yeah I work full time as mechanical engineer and I earn good paper, as for hangovers or comedown I don't really get them I've been partying hard since age of 12 at least 4 nights a week so more realisticly I'm use to the feeling people regard as bad

sleep wise ive always worked shifts so I've always been adaptable to change weekly I can survive on 4 hours a night now and when it ends up all nighters I'm fine I don't get tired or down its more mental than anything , I get monster and eat loads of fruit and get on with the next day

finally yes I'm a trooper, I'm the chemist party animal amongst my friends you don't see me without a whiskey or a bag ever


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> right reply time lol
> 
> this is a line compared to a AA battery last stuff wasn't as good this is back to premium level at an estimate 60% , f**k knows how the low 90s would feel like
> 
> View attachment 138630


 low 90s you cant no speak , your face does the talking


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> short answer:
> 
> Homeostasis
> 
> ...


 pretty much spot on to what I've answered just use to the feeling and deal with it , I don't know if he's a pussy some people do suffer badly my mate dies the next day after a session with me and he goes half speed , I have a good tolerance over years and years of hard partying , I don't expect most to keep up


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@wylde99 if your coke makes you feel sketchy it's because you're not drinking enough to get the extreme euphoria, drinking is a must to get the most bang out of sniff , I don't touch it without a b3vy , drinking turn cocaine into a much stronger version cocaethylene that gives different effects , without drink paranoia and agitation will be high , a good meal does nothing you're stimulated by it and crashing nothing will Square you up to normal apart from a good sleep


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@MFM

best trick with MDMA is first smell and taste test , should smell like playdoh or aniseed, taste shouldn't be bitter nor sweet , mdma is undeniable in both

testing melting points is crucial mdma is in its own catergory to its substitutes I once had questionable mdma and checked it in a bit of tin foil in oven and find its melting point and watch till it bubbles, the s**t stuff I got was methylone looks like mdma give much weaker effects but short and doesn't live up to mdma at all

don't start me on mephedrone I once got a double order and lost a fortnight


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> low 90s you cant no speak , your face does the talking


 still get that now , pull stupid faces and can't get words out despite being gone on marching powder, you're plans tonight mate ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> still get that now , pull stupid faces and can't get words out despite being gone on marching powder, you're plans tonight mate ?


 that's the best stuff :thumb

got the flu so nice romantic bath with the mrs and loads of amazing sex


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> pretty much spot on to what I've answered just use to the feeling and deal with it , I don't know if he's a pussy some people do suffer badly my mate dies the next day after a session with me and he goes half speed , I have a good tolerance over years and years of hard partying , I don't expect most to keep up


 I think a lot of it was down to being unable to obtain decent quality gear as opposed to being a 'pussy' which the other dick referred to me as.

People around my way are not interested in supplying their customer with top drawer quality. Their only motive is to make as much money as possible and by the time it reaches the end users nose, your guess is as good as mine in terms of what that gear has been washed up with.

Occasionally I'd be lucky to obtain a decent bit, but it's few and far between. That's why I stopped buying a long time ago.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

no-one said:


> I think a lot of it was down to being unable to obtain decent quality gear as opposed to being a 'pussy' which the other dick referred to me as.
> 
> People around my way are not interested in supplying their customer with top drawer quality. Their only motive is to make as much money as possible and by the time it reaches the end users nose, your guess is as good as mine in terms of what that gear has been washed up with.
> 
> Occasionally I'd be lucky to obtain a decent bit, but it's few and far between. That's why I stopped buying a long time ago.


 I get drugs is a profitable business but me and my mates are in it to share access to safe and know what you're getting , I wouldn't involve in dealing as it's money orientated but if I can help someone and pass on information to safe and proper use I prefer drugs out of headlines for wrong reasons and like to see people enjoy a night out

I don't touch anything from outside my circle , I've got access through at least twenty people to various high end stuff , most relish in sharing how good it is not profiteering, the amount of people I've seen buy a 40 quid. 7 of shite powder at probably 8% coke and refuse to buy a .4 of quality sniff because it's a wee rock don't get that wee rock will last all night on banging gear and some left for back at a party

people think they have access to a good guy that sells to them cheap and the buy an eighth of s**t and sniffing yellow pages size lines of crap , buy some proper it's completely different feeling you get high as f**k and feel invincible it's not the same , I can't take cut stuff I can finish a gram in two lines and feel nothing compared to a bump of proper


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> I get drugs is a profitable business but me and my mates are in it to share access to safe and know what you're getting , I wouldn't involve in dealing as it's money orientated but if I can help someone and pass on information to safe and proper use I prefer drugs out of headlines for wrong reasons and like to see people enjoy a night out
> 
> I don't touch anything from outside my circle , I've got access through at least twenty people to various high end stuff , most relish in sharing how good it is not profiteering, the amount of people I've seen buy a 40 quid. 7 of shite powder at probably 8% coke and refuse to buy a .4 of quality sniff because it's a wee rock don't get that wee rock will last all night on banging gear and some left for back at a party
> 
> people think they have access to a good guy that sells to them cheap and the buy an eighth of s**t and sniffing yellow pages size lines of crap , buy some proper it's completely different feeling you get high as f**k and feel invincible it's not the same , I can't take cut stuff I can finish a gram in two lines and feel nothing compared to a bump of proper


 Mate you're gettin pm'd next time I'm goin out :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Guys need some help, basically my misses thinks I quit Coke over a year ago, I don't do it anywhere near as much as I did, once every Month or 2 Instead of every other weekend.
> 
> Problem Is when I come Home the next Day (stay at my Mum's night before) I look like Dearham warmed up.
> 
> ...


 I went to see my folks the other week and my dad asked if I had a black eye, that's how bad the bags and dark circles under my eyes have got recently from too much sniff and boozing.

It's the lack of quality sleep that does it.


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone tried Mescaline? The cacti are available online and perfectly legal, done it a lot back in the day. Its disgusting to chow down, although there are techniques to extract the Mescaline. Its a phenethylamine so its related to MDMA, however it feels much more like an acid trip, and u get a really nice body-buzz/ euphoria from it. A decent dose of that and a couple bongs of top weed would send me to Nirvana. Beware, it lasts a long time like acid, I've had trips that were a good 16 hours.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Matt-Steron said:


> Anyone tried Mescaline? The cacti are available online and perfectly legal, done it a lot back in the day. Its disgusting to chow down, although there are techniques to extract the Mescaline. Its a phenethylamine so its related to MDMA, however it feels much more like an acid trip, and u get a really nice body-buzz/ euphoria from it. A decent dose of that and a couple bongs of top weed would send me to Nirvana. Beware, it lasts a long time like acid, I've had trips that were a good 16 hours.


 Just acid mate always wanted to try that though, and mushys and DMT as well.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

got 2 x .7s for tonight best picture to show near perfect fishscale


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> got 2 x .7s for tonight best picture to show near perfect fishscale
> 
> View attachment 138648


 Looks top notch!


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

Pure as the driven snow! :thumb :thumb

Have a great evening mate


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Looks top notch!





mrpitbull said:


> Pure as the driven snow! :thumb :thumb
> 
> Have a great evening mate


 at an estimate it's gotta be at least 70% I've washed grams before and got a return of .7 so let's say it was maximum 70% and some cuts wouldn't have been removed but this is all I can go by apart from 15 years of heavy usage and just tell tales signs of looks taste and feel this is definitely better looking than the washed gear.

it's even knocking me for two and I'm up top end of abuse level usage wise for comparison to you're 40 quid for .7 normal street coke equivalent I'm using over 100 grams a week lol


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

@Gavinmcl that looks lovely pal, a lot of .5/ £40 weekend users wouldn't even register that as being coke.. :lol:

For the record it's .6 and a bottle of Elijah Craig for the evening here, pics to follow if I stop getting the "image exceeds limit message"....


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> @Gavinmcl that looks lovely pal, a lot of .5/ £40 weekend users wouldn't even register that as being coke.. :lol:
> 
> For the record it's .6 and a bottle of Elijah Craig for the evening here, pics to follow if I stop getting the "image exceeds limit message"....


 I kept getting errors on uploading pics from my phone I have to edit them resize then save and it uploads no bother seen few people mention it on here , throw a pic up m8 even the bottle aswel lol never heard of it , just sitting in ?

I'm guessing you got hold of someone locally then with decent gear ?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like everyone's having a better night than me, just drinking Stella and playing guitar. Decided to dust the old strat' off

Playing this ATM


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Followed by something a little bit heavier


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Haunted_Sausage you ever play the guitar after a pipe ? how was your crystal ?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Haunted_Sausage you ever play the guitar after a pipe ? how was your crystal ?


 Oh god don't ask!

had a 1/4g sample turn up which was nice but waiting on 2x 1gs and another .5g to arrive! Had to open a case on dark net to with hold the money.... gutted as I'm not working ATM so got plenty of free time.

ive literally only just started playing again I used to drop bombs of billy and just be up for days playing guitar lol

I used to be pretty good, that said I can still play a lot of Hendrix and iron maiden, pink floyd etc so I guess to the average person I am still good, but a long way from where I was


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Gavinmcl said:


> I kept getting errors on uploading pics from my phone I have to edit them resize then save and it uploads no bother seen few people mention it on here , throw a pic up m8 even the bottle aswel lol never heard of it , just sitting in ?
> 
> I'm guessing you got hold of someone locally then with decent gear ?


 I'll try resizing and posting again in a minute, but yeah there is some decent gear round here, not on the same level as the fish scale as you're getting tho..

If you're a fan of bourbon and you see some Elijah Craig give it a go, I like my drinks sweet but literally the nicest I've had.. pretty meaty @47% as well.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Just acid mate always wanted to try that though, and mushys and DMT as well.


 Done mushys back in the day, never done DMT although Ive always wanted to try it. Those days are behind me now. Although reading this thread is putting serious temptation back in my mind!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

drink of champions (not that i drink much any more , just make this for friends/family when they ask)

homemade absinthe using an original 19c recipe (plus some extras ) , 170 proof


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

aqualung said:


> drink of champions (not that i drink much any more , just make this for friends/family when they ask)
> 
> homemade absinthe using an original 19c recipe (plus some extras ) , 170 proof


 Would you sell me a bottle? I've never tried proper absinthe even just half a bottle or something?

do you have it the traditional way, using an absinthe spoon and ice water etc?


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Would you sell me a bottle? I've never tried proper absinthe even just half a bottle or something?
> 
> do you have it the traditional way, using an absinthe spoon and ice water etc?


 lol

the socially retarded internet researcher strikes again


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Lew1s said:


> lol
> 
> the socially retarded internet researcher strikes again


 What are you talking about?

are you still upset because you think an LED emits lasers?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> pretty much spot on to what I've answered just use to the feeling and deal with it , I don't know if he's a pussy some people do suffer badly my mate dies the next day after a session with me and he goes half speed , I have a good tolerance over years and years of hard partying , I don't expect most to keep up


 I was only joking with the pussy thing 

Im the kind of guy who goes to bed after a pill because of the comedown.

Everytihng else im good with though


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> *are you still upset because you think an LED emits lasers? *


 This will never stop upsetting me.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Would you sell me a bottle? I've never tried proper absinthe even just half a bottle or something?
> 
> do you have it the traditional way, using an absinthe spoon and ice water etc?


 in the past i used to drink it the traditional way , though its more for visual effect that anything else (absinthe spoon , sugar cube , iced water - set the cube on fire etc) - though all this does is burn off some alcohol.

its easier to just make a sugar syrup and use iced water , its also nice mixed with old fashioned ginger beer .

tbh ive never sold it (it's illegal  ) , though due to the time and effort making it you would probably be looking at £50 plus a bottle.

it involves 2 distillations to get a pure 90% alcohol base then a maceration period then another distillation then a colouring maceration , some of the herbs i grow myself and others i have to source.

i use dale pendells recipe though i add more calamus root as this is the most active component a little more anise and run it at a higher % proof , ive also added laudanum in the past but this makes it a very dangerous drink .

https://erowid.org/chemicals/absinthe/absinthe_recipe1.shtml


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

this was fun


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I was doing this in the kitchen 

I'm ok now :thumb


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

aqualung said:


> in the past i used to drink it the traditional way , though its more for visual effect that anything else (absinthe spoon , sugar cube , iced water - set the cube on fire etc) - though all this does is burn off some alcohol.
> 
> its easier to just make a sugar syrup and use iced water , its also nice mixed with old fashioned ginger beer .
> 
> ...


 I reckon you should not sell if it's Elle gal but give away half a bottle for a reward of £25.

think a whole bottle would be too much for me

where the he'll would you get laudanum from? Lol bet that really makes a difference though, not sure opiates and alcohol would be a good mix for me haha


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I was doing this in the kitchen
> 
> I'm ok now :thumb


 Looks fun!

i remember when the name spice was first used with this decent Cannibanoids. I used to prefer it to weed.

3-4 years later every weird drug in the sun was using that title


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Looks fun!
> 
> i remember when the name spice was first used with this decent Cannibanoids. I used to prefer it to weed.
> 
> 3-4 years later every weird drug in the sun was using that title


 I done so much silly stuff on it

Now I think about it makes me laugh


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

long week at work and loads of overtime, so party time , sunset Blvd stamp still visible


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

small joint , heading to trainspotting 2 shortly then back home to a few ciders, whiskeys then onto the white .

whats everyone else upto tonight ?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Playing Rugby tomorrow and I'm too old to party the night before a game so it's cheeseboard (been dieting all week) and an early night. Tomorrow I'm walking off the field, shower, bar and a few beers. Been back on it lately


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> long week at work and loads of overtime, so party time , sunset Blvd stamp still visible
> 
> View attachment 138753
> 
> ...


 An oz?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> small joint , heading to trainspotting 2 shortly then back home to a few ciders, whiskeys then onto the white .
> 
> whats everyone else upto tonight ?


 Tina and G :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

All finished

Waiting for pub to open and have full English washed down with ale

My diet has gone to s**t tonight


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> An oz?


 no mate it looks bigger than it is would be stupid to post big amount like that plus a can't keep anything I have no control at all


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> All finished
> 
> Waiting for pub to open and have full English washed down with ale
> 
> My diet has gone to s**t tonight


 what diet you've probably only ate pussy over last 12 hours and shagged off over a 1000 calories

how much do you go through, I thought you were a just a mdma and Charlie guy never knew you liked your speed


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> no mate it looks bigger than it is would be stupid to post big amount like that plus a can't keep anything I have no control at all


 Looks like a good oz! Lol

im the same I can't put it down once I start


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> what diet you've probably only ate pussy over last 12 hours and shagged off over a 1000 calories
> 
> how much do you go through, I thought you were a just a mdma and Charlie guy never knew you liked your speed


 Lol you right not much food last nite.. I had some pork scratchings 

The breakfast I will eat now is 1500 calories thou

2 grams of tina a little bottle of GHB and some left over mandy


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Lol you right not much food last nite.. I had some pork scratchings
> 
> The breakfast I will eat now is 1500 calories thou
> 
> 2 grams of tina a little bottle of GHB and some left over mandy


 no chance of me eating ,me and the bird hammered 1.4g and some amount of bevy , just finished , blame trainspotting tbh film was excellent better than first , jaws swinging


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Looks like a good oz! Lol
> 
> im the same I can't put it down once I start


 nah m8 it's < 8g :whistling:


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Frandeman I thought half a gram was plenty for two when on the pipe ?

is it not a few small shards for a hit ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Frandeman I thought half a gram was plenty for two when on the pipe ?
> 
> is it not a few small shards for a hit ?


 3 of us

The other 2 f**kers love that s**t

I was a passenger and the only one standing right now lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> nah m8 it's < 8g :whistling:


 Really!? Dam!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Really!? Dam!


 a solid rock the size of a penny is around 2g

my years of amp of any kind are behind me , for over 7 years I never slept a weekend and for most weeks I was up 5 out of 7 days , I had access to the brain for literally pennies , a quarter would last me 5 days and I usually just bought a 4 pack of ciders and I could help myself to plastic bag equivalent to a potato sack


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> a solid rock the size of a penny is around 2g
> 
> my years of amp of any kind are behind me , for over 7 years I never slept a weekend and for most weeks I was up 5 out of 7 days , I had access to the brain for literally pennies , a quarter would last me 5 days and I usually just bought a 4 pack of ciders and I could help myself to plastic bag equivalent to a potato sack


 Hate speed man it's so dirty. Worst experience I ever had was speed and acid.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> Hate speed man it's so dirty. Worst experience I ever had was speed and acid.


 no wonder I like my tabs but not in combo with anything else apart from mdma it's heavenly I've never been so tuned In to music in my life I felt every beat any flowed with it aswel as the room vibrating like a big massive speaker spewing out colour


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> no chance of me eating ,me and the bird hammered 1.4g and some amount of bevy , just finished , blame trainspotting tbh film was excellent better than first , jaws swinging


 Saw it last night as well, quality film ain't it.

end of dry Jan for me tonight may induldge in a little bit of the white stuff :thumb Not touched it in ages tbf.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> no wonder I like my tabs but not in combo with anything else apart from mdma it's heavenly I've never been so tuned In to music in my life I felt every beat any flowed with it aswel as the room vibrating like a big massive speaker spewing out colour


 Yeh done acid with the white turbine eccies years ago was class.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh done acid with the white turbine eccies years ago was class.


 windmills ;p they flooded our area with them best pill I've had

more white on route and trekking to get another carry out and skins lol


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

crawleytown said:


> Saw it last night as well, quality film ain't it.
> 
> end of dry Jan for me tonight may induldge in a little bit of the white stuff :thumb Not touched it in ages tbf.


 dry January? f**k that I hate when I'm down to last can nevermind being dry

t2 is brilliant don't want to discuss too much the first 10mins are hilarious don't want to ruin any jokes


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> windmills ;p they flooded our area with them best pill I've had
> 
> more white on route and trekking to get another carry out and skins lol


 They're the ones mate the wee fat ones lol they were crackin. Back when eccies were 5 for a tenner!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> They're the ones mate the wee fat ones lol they were crackin. Back when eccies were 5 for a tenner!


 me and my mate took a thousand into global gathering, ended up taking over 50 each over 3 days , only reason we knew amount was because we bagged them in 100s and I had a seperate 15 for just ours and we had to eat into them , my bird took a half when we came back off her face bouncing on the bed jumping up and down for over 30 mins lol


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

just got stuff dropped to me and came back from shops , no plans might aswel make most of it


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> just got stuff dropped to me and came back from shops , no plans might aswel make most of it
> 
> View attachment 138791
> 
> ...


 You not slept yet from after last night? :lol: How was Trainspotting? Good?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

no-one said:


> You not slept yet from after last night? :lol: How was Trainspotting? Good?


 was really good mate, I loved original, had the posters on bedroom wall watched hundreds of times , knew every line etc and I was not let down by the typical poor sequel follow ups that happen to the great films , there is loads of comedy and less darkness , not as standout as original for obvious reasons but great follow up , for anyone reading watch the original of you've not seen it to pick up on character personalities so you get the jokes

no not slept mate sitting listening to football on radio with some vodka and fanta summer twist and chasing lines , the gear is really strong so each line still packs a punch


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Probably gonna watch T2 tonight, the original Trainspotting was what made me first try brown. :lol:

Was away at a dance weekender for 3 nights last weekend so took more than enough drugs there, was out boozing Wednesday and Thursday this week too so defo having a quiet one this weekend.


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> was really good mate, I loved original, had the posters on bedroom wall watched hundreds of times , knew every line etc and I was not let down by the typical poor sequel follow ups that happen to the great films , there is loads of comedy and less darkness , not as standout as original for obvious reasons but great follow up , for anyone reading watch the original of you've not seen it to pick up on character personalities so you get the jokes
> 
> no not slept mate sitting listening to football on radio with some vodka and fanta summer twist and chasing lines , the gear is really strong so each line still packs a punch


 Ha! I'm terrible for quoting the original, I'm pretty sure I know the film backwards but I still love it each time I watch it.

I'm looking foward to going to see the 2nd. Probably next weekend.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> An oz?


 there's a 2p next to it for scale and you think that's an oz :lol: you are the biggest social retard/internet liar I've ever come across. sheltered life


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Lew1s said:


> there's a 2p next to it for scale and you think that's an oz :lol: you are the biggest social retard/internet liar I've ever come across. sheltered life


 Yawn! I'm so heartbroken you don't admire me anymore 

it really gets to me, I'm not sleeping at night because you no longer like me and you were such a big part of my life xxxxxx

all this because you were stating that LEDs emit laser beams! It's ok to be wrong you don't need to be so defensive though.

Only a week ago you said you liked me and how it's turned around now. There's a thin line between love and hate my friend, I think we should find a UKM mediator to work through our differences. It would be a shame to just throw away what we had.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

tequila Tuesday


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

Blimey, how much you got there for a Tuesday night? ?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

1g mate , it's far too much but it's what's available, I'm planing on using .4 between me and girlfriend cause any more information lose self control and get too f**ked

1 full gram is a night for at least 3 people to get properly f**ked on a good heavy night before it turns to sides showing ie dry mouth , jaw swinging constant babble of repeated stories .

midweek is quite enjoyable with coke if it's controlled then 2 weak joints gets me to sleep within 10 minutes


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

away for weekend so got a quarter of charlie and 10gram of cheese , had single sheeter after work with only a pinch and was wasted still stoned the now tbh just about to hit the booze


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I need to start gambling or something. I do alright but I couldn't afford all you do @Gavinmcl


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> tequila Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 138837


 I recently had some that looked identical to this and I can confirm it was tip top!

Best I've had in the UK definitely


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> away for weekend so got a quarter of charlie and 10gram of cheese , had single sheeter after work with only a pinch and was wasted still stoned the now tbh just about to hit the booze
> 
> View attachment 138920


 I can't smoke green as it's too strong/intense for me but got some nice resin off DN

for some reason v high quality resin is cheap on DN got all that was in the pic including the green for a score!

View attachment RenderedContent-373FC370-BC4B-4F80-83CD-632D81E3699F.JPG


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I can't smoke green as it's too strong/intense for me but got some nice resin off DN
> 
> for some reason v high quality resin is cheap on DN got all that was in the pic including the green for a score!
> 
> View attachment 138942


 Nice


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Dogbolt said:


> s**t, I said last week I was going to give up drugs completely and chucked all my stash in the bin. Now its Friday and two pints and a whisky and I'm thinking why the fvck did I chuck away £100's worth of coke? I want it back now! But to be fair, this is why I had to chuck it, as I knew this would happen.


 Well I didn't do to well did I. Chucked away 1.5g of top quality gear and two weeks later I'm in the pub watching the rugby off my tits again. Got home and continued the stupidity, have a G of good shit on hand and some MDMA and good pills. Oh' and a litre of Gentleman's Jack and a few stellas..........


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I recently had some that looked identical to this and I can confirm it was tip top!
> 
> Best I've had in the UK definitely


 X2

I've had a couple of bags that look just like that and it's definitely the sweetest I've had.

Is anyone still using good old fashioned pills? They seem to have dried up here (for me at least) yet on any European holiday town/city they seem rife still..


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> X2
> 
> I've had a couple of bags that look just like that and it's definitely the sweetest I've had.
> 
> Is anyone still using good old fashioned pills? They seem to have dried up here (for me at least) yet on any European holiday town/city they seem rife still..


 i've just necked a third of a red defqon pill. They are bang on. Watching Roadhose on sky movies, quality old film.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Dogbolt said:


> i've just necked a third of a red defqon pill. They are bang on. Watching Roadhose on sky movies, quality old film.


 A third?

That's some strict splitting... 

I had some nice "WhatsApp" pills in Spain back in Oct but I've not seen anything over here for a long while..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> A third?
> 
> That's some strict splitting...
> 
> I had some nice "WhatsApp" pills in Spain back in Oct but I've not seen anything over here for a long while..


 good old ecstasy 

where in Spain?


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> A third?
> 
> That's some strict splitting...
> 
> I had some nice "WhatsApp" pills in Spain back in Oct but I've not seen anything over here for a long while..


 Pills in Spain are incredible... London seems full of dirty, unpredictable pills to be honest, it's decent MDMA that seems harder to come by.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> X2
> 
> I've had a couple of bags that look just like that and it's definitely the sweetest I've had.
> 
> Is anyone still using good old fashioned pills? They seem to have dried up here (for me at least) yet on any European holiday town/city they seem rife still..


 What I would give for a nice white dove from about 1995 .....


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Falc76 said:


> Not sure if you seen Friday but your comment made me think of Smokey in De Bos chicken coop :thumb


 Thought my username might have been a bit of a giveaway there pal haha.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

MrM said:


> What I would give for a nice white dove from about 1995 ....


 Followed up with a Rolex!


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> Followed up with a Rolex!


 Maybe a playboy ...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Had a load of pink red bull pills recently, supposed to be 260mg MDMA in them, either way, they're fvcking good.

I've been doing pills for over 25 years so seen the good and the bad but in the last couple of years they've really started getting good again.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Had a load of pink red bull pills recently, supposed to be 260mg MDMA in them, either way, they're fvcking good.
> 
> I've been doing pills for over 25 years so seen the good and the bad but in the last couple of years they've really started getting good again.


 DN or local supplier?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> DN or local supplier?


 DN these ones, Netherlands which is where I generally find the best pills come from.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Haven't had one in the best part of 20 years. Might look some up


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MrM said:


> Maybe a playboy ...


 or a Mitsubishi Turbo


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sams said:


> or a Mitsubishi Turbo


 Yeah, those ones, about 1998!


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Smitch said:


> DN these ones, Netherlands which is where I generally find the best pills come from.


 Had half a pill in Dam last week, was unreal!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Kill Kcal said:


> Had half a pill in Dam last week, was unreal!


 There's some really good ones kicking about right now, which ones were they, any idea?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Where is @Gavinmcl

I was looking forward to seeing the update of the gear.

Does he not get on it every day or every so often?

My days of coke I'm trying to put behind me as makes me feel like shit all week, and I have to take either diaz or xnax to sleep, makes me feel tired and shit for days.

Love seeing the pictures of the decent gear mind!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sams said:


> Where is @Gavinmcl
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing the update of the gear.
> 
> ...


 Maybe his missus has gone through all his posts on this thread and added up the thousands of pounds worth of gear he's put up his nose and she's killed him. :lol:


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Smitch said:


> There's some really good ones kicking about right now, which ones were they, any idea?


 My memory says it was green, though a friend said we had a pink one, I'm really not sure (which annoys me as I always know what I'm taking as I check on pillreports) - pissed up reckless mistake. Luckily it was a good one.


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Yeah, those ones, about 1998!


 PInk Lovehearts anyone  those were the days


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Jamaican weed


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Had a little sort out of my stash box earlier and here's the remnants of the last few batches of pills I got.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Is the DN any good for Mandy? I've never been there but I am curious


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> Is the DN any good for Mandy? I've never been there but I am curious


 Never got it off there but going by the pics Mandy looks decent, the proper brown rocky stuff.

Missus and her mates sort all that shit out though, I sort out the white stuff but I've got that off the same guy for years who's a mate of mine so no need to get that off DN.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Is the DN any good for Mandy? I've never been there but I am curious


 Yes the prices and quality are unbelievable! Best is from the Netherlands, I got 7g for £35 last summer!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Sams @Smitch

I was away over weekend with the missus so not been on and I'm on a late shift pattern this week so it's been a pain been sober for 3 days now must be a record over the last 10 year

however I think I'm getting an Oscar later on tonight dropped off so will put some pics up if not will be tommorow morning pretty sure it's still the sunset Blvd stuff that's sitting it usually is bought in half bars or a full 9 bar at a time a half bar will last around 3 weeks


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Sams @Smitch
> 
> I was away over weekend with the missus so not been on and I'm on a late shift pattern this week so it's been a pain been sober for 3 days now must be a record over the last 10 year
> 
> however I think I'm getting an Oscar later on tonight dropped off so will put some pics up if not will be tommorow morning pretty sure it's still the sunset Blvd stuff that's sitting it usually is bought in half bars or a full 9 bar at a time a half bar will last around 3 weeks


 You back on it tonight mate?

This thread just makes me want to get a bit in, but since moving the gear I can get in London is so ****ing bad its not even worth it.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Sams said:


> You back on it tonight mate?
> 
> This thread just makes me want to get a bit in, but since moving the gear I can get in London is so ****ing bad its not even worth it.


 nah its a major Ball ache on this shift I'm on a don't get in until 0130 so to start that late ****s up next day and then onto weekend , I'm holding off till Friday night mate , getting an old just after 8 tonight and I should have some blue bubblegum tommorow lunch, will get pics up asap

I know it annoys most people over weekend seeing a pic but I hope it turns someone's boring Friday night into a "**** it I'm getting wrecked aswel"

quite suprised the gears not too good would expect city as large as London to be flooded time to move suppliers m8


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

you sniff 4 and a half ounces In 3 weeks between you and your bird??? and you say you don't sell anything yourself? how on earth are you putting just a under a q per day up your nose and functioning


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> nah its a major Ball ache on this shift I'm on a don't get in until 0130 so to start that late ****s up next day and then onto weekend , I'm holding off till Friday night mate , getting an old just after 8 tonight and I should have some blue bubblegum tommorow lunch, will get pics up asap
> 
> I know it annoys most people over weekend seeing a pic but I hope it turns someone's boring Friday night into a "**** it I'm getting wrecked aswel"
> 
> quite suprised the gears not too good would expect city as large as London to be flooded time to move suppliers m8


 Back in Essex I can get a proper decent bit, but when I want it after a few beers there isn't any point calling a bit on as its so shit. I suppose thats good in a way, after a few beers a couple of lines never stays a couple of lines


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Sams said:


> Back in Essex I can get a proper decent bit, but when I want it after a few beers there isn't any point calling a bit on as its so shit. I suppose thats good in a way, after a few beers a couple of lines never stays a couple of lines


 it is when they are the same size as the yellow pages :whistling:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> it is when they are the same size as the yellow pages :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 139107


 Nice mate! Looks decent. A nice line would go down a treat.

The stuff is essex probably won't be no where near as good as you get from your descriptions on how strong it is.

The stuff in London is just a load of teething powder or some shit with the tiny bit of gear in, not worth the money.


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> it is when they are the same size as the yellow pages :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 139107


 Looks banging gear, have a good evening mate


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@mrpitbull

@Sams

it is , I like lines but most people I know key it or spoon it in tiny amounts, one decent sized line can turn you into a mess , can't talk or completely rambling for hours and hours and jaw swinging not pretty when out lol


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> @mrpitbull
> 
> @Sams
> 
> it is , I like lines but most people I know key it or spoon it in tiny amounts, one decent sized line can turn you into a mess , can't talk or completely rambling for hours and hours and jaw swinging not pretty when out lol


 On the sesh yet? My Friday night is boring as f**k, this thread is the highlight


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

thought I posted this I'm wasted after one medium one


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm watching Drugs Inc on YouTube. Some quality episodes.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

mrpitbull said:


> I'm watching Drugs Inc on YouTube. Some quality episodes.


 Lucky you. I'm subjected to watching Monsters inc with my daughter!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> thought I posted this I'm wasted after one medium one
> 
> View attachment 139152


 I'm liking the pictures of class A drugs but can you drop the scary knife


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sams said:


> You back on it tonight mate?
> 
> This thread just makes me want to get a bit in, but since moving the gear I can get in London is so fu**ing bad its not even worth it.


 There's decent gear about mate, just need to speak to the right people.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Smitch said:


> There's decent gear about mate, just need to speak to the right people.


 This :whistling:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> thought I posted this I'm wasted after one medium one
> 
> View attachment 139152


 Still going strong?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Sams said:


> Still going strong?


 of course onto the lucozade and vodka lol


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

just got some valium off my mate aswel I'll throw pics up later, moved onto the birds wine stash and it's fu**ing rotten , strawberry and lime wine


----------



## DonaldTrump (Jan 28, 2017)

How much does a good pill go for these days?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DonaldTrump said:


> How much does a good pill go for these days?


 Anything up to a tenner for singles, few quid each if you buy ten plus.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Gav how is your nose with all the sniffing you do, out of interest. mine was bloody all the time and generally f**ked when I was indulging a lot more often.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lew1s said:


> Gav how is your nose with all the sniffing you do, out of interest. mine was bloody all the time and generally f**ked when I was indulging a lot more often.


 I've never had nose bleeds and i do gear pretty regularly.

I used to find crappy cut gear used to give me a runny nose though, depending on what rubbish it was cut with.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I've never had nose bleeds and i do gear pretty regularly.
> 
> I used to find crappy cut gear used to give me a runny nose though, depending on what rubbish it was cut with.


 ive been prone to nose bleeds since I was young and have sinus problems on top. the amount he claims to b doing he must surely have some problems by now lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lew1s said:


> ive been prone to nose bleeds since I was young and have sinus problems on top. the amount he claims to b doing he must surely have some problems by now lol


 You hear horror stories of people having to have their septum removed and that in the media.

Never known it to happen to anyone in real life, but yeah I generally tend to have to blow my nose a lot, might be gear related but who knows.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Stumbling across this lots doesn't bear thinking about

£50m of cocaine found on Norfolk beaches
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-38934738


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

MrM said:


> Stumbling across this lots doesn't bear thinking about
> 
> £50m of cocaine found on Norfolk beaches
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-38934738


 I know. I think there would be a few bags missing if I came across this lot.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lew1s said:


> Gav how is your nose with all the sniffing you do, out of interest. mine was bloody all the time and generally f**ked when I was indulging a lot more often.


 Smoke it

inject it

you will get more from it too :thumb


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> Gav how is your nose with all the sniffing you do, out of interest. mine was bloody all the time and generally f**ked when I was indulging a lot more often.


 it doesn't have much effect of tbh , it doesn't block up and even after a good session it's fine next day no need to blow it etc , good coke will be soluble it's cuts that will be more than likely for blocking

As for deteration its bigger than it was before I started but only i notice it's not overly noticeable still normal size


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Decent little bit.


----------



## DonaldTrump (Jan 28, 2017)

Smitch said:


> DN these ones, Netherlands which is where I generally find the best pills come from.


 You ever had any bother with customs mate?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DonaldTrump said:


> You ever had any bother with customs mate?


 Don't jinx me! :lol:


----------



## DonaldTrump (Jan 28, 2017)

Smitch said:


> Don't jinx me! :lol:


 Sorry mate haha, would they just nab the package you reckon?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DonaldTrump said:


> Sorry mate haha, would they just nab the package you reckon?


 Not sure, I'd assume you'd get a knock, or have them monitor your post for a while at a minimum.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

You might laugh but crack and heroin where a massive problem for me about16 years ago , before that I'd do anything and everything I could7 days a week .

10 years of my life pretty much off my head , life was taking gear , selling gear , kicking people's heads in usually because of gear in some way or the other . Planning some job ,Always tooled up .

some of the lads I grew up with got into selling in a really big way , some of them died, some locked up .

most are clean living business men now a few still on smack etc and some still in the game .

Funny thing is since Ive been "clean" and law abiding I've found "good" (non criminal people) to be full of s**t, talkers with f**k all integrity .

I still sees few of the lads (and some ladies) and it's exciting to talk about it all but I think we are all glad it's over ..

i never fancy "drugs" now other than occasionally coke when I've had a few drinks .

but I don't Have a drug that's my number one . It's all about the occasion , sometime a splif of fine quality weed can be perfection , other times 2 gram of crack followed by some diazipam and a couple off beers to end the session .


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DonaldTrump said:


> Sorry mate haha, would they just nab the package you reckon?


 I may be able to help here as I use DN quite a lot and everything always arrived till I posted sone weed back when I was in Holland. It was intercepted by the 'border protection agency' they wrote a letter saying what was in it and it would be destroyed within X days, although I could appeal against it lol

fast forward to recently and I had 3 packages of crystal meth go missing? I got the vendor to reship and change the name and they all arrived.

makes me wonder what their game was tbh


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Here ya go, this is what you get if someone has tried to post something illegal to you unknowingly.

View attachment IMG_4721.JPG


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Here ya go, this is what you get if someone has tried to post something illegal to you unknowingly.
> 
> View attachment 139308


 Why are they suggesting there's any reason the items aren't liable for forfeiture? Seems a bit strange...

I would have thought it was more than cannabis there'd be a knock on your door, potentially seizing your computer to search for evidence of you purchasing it etc. The idea of buying off the DN, even from vendors in this country, scares me shitless to be honest... what do you think the realistic risk of it is for small amounts of class A?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

crawleytown said:


> Why are they suggesting there's any reason the items aren't liable for forfeiture? Seems a bit strange...
> 
> I would have thought it was more than cannabis there'd be a knock on your door, potentially seizing your computer to search for evidence of you purchasing it etc. The idea of buying off the DN, even from vendors in this country, scares me shitless to be honest... what do you think the realistic risk of it is for small amounts of class A?


 I forgot to say, I had just gone back offshore and a PCSO was banging the door down put pressure on my GF to confess we had bought it there. I had told her to always deny everything but on her own she bottled it. Luckily he had no bodycam so it's just his word against hers.

i don't worry with buying personal amounts because it's just not financially viable for the CPS to try to pursue it. Even if they get hold of my laptop there is a lot of encryption like PGP etc. My purchases are removed after 14 days so usually only a week or so after the goods are here the history is gone. It's just too difficult for them to pursue me and if they were going to put the time effort and money in, they would go after some terrorists or big time people. £100,000s transactions happen all the time just on that site alone. Me and a few g of crystal meth or coke or whatever ain't worth their time.

also we live on an island so everything is flown in or brought by sea. There's simply THAT many packages coming in every day you would need to be very unlucky. The sellers want the goods to arrive so ensure very good concealment and packaging (stealth)


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I wonder just how bad Cocaine Is for the Heart, and if Excersise out weighs the damage Coke does, especially if you do It once a month like me.

They say Mixing Coke and Alcohol is shocking for the Heart and I drink everytime I get on It.

Asking as Im 6ft1 and always paranoid about my Heart, even at 28 I still think I could have a Heart attack anytime, I go running a lot to try and help It.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> I wonder just how bad Cocaine Is for the Heart, and if Excersise out weighs the damage Coke does, especially if you do It once a month like me.
> 
> They say Mixing Coke and Alcohol is shocking for the Heart and I drink everytime I get on It.
> 
> Asking as Im 6ft1 and always paranoid about my Heart, even at 28 I still think I could have a Heart attack anytime, I go running a lot to try and help It.


 I think there's many more important things to worry about if I'm honest. The body is incredibly resilient


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Once a month even on a mass bender won't do to much , after I got my s**t togeather I went and working in drug and alcohol services for a few years .

the s**t that true hardcore drug users do to there bodies and live trough would blow you're mind .

i mean like huge open wounds with exposed bone and muscle , and they are digging away at veins to inject crack and heroine mixed , sometime 3-4 times a day ..

big sesh on coke and booze once a month could of course kill you but you would be unlucky .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> I wonder just how bad Cocaine Is for the Heart, and if Excersise out weighs the damage Coke does, especially if you do It once a month like me.
> 
> They say Mixing Coke and Alcohol is shocking for the Heart and I drink everytime I get on It.
> 
> Asking as Im 6ft1 and always paranoid about my Heart, even at 28 I still think I could have a Heart attack anytime, I go running a lot to try and help It.


 I've been smashing it for nearly 25 years mate and do coke most weeks and only ever with booze, and mandy, pills, GHB etc too.

I'm still alive, have s**t blood twice this week though which is a bit concerning. :lol:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I've been smashing it for nearly 25 years mate and do coke most weeks and only ever with booze, and mandy, pills, GHB etc too.
> 
> I'm still alive, have s**t blood twice this week though which is a bit concerning. :lol:


 Basically if you have a session, make sure to mix with booze, mandy and pills to be safe.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry for tje continued silly Questions but any tips on how to Induce Sleep after cheeky couple of Lines, I say Couple because I only do small amounts, got £30 worth for tonight with some Dark Rum, pleSe dont say see Weee as that never really helps.

Just Ive worked Mon-Friday 6am-4pm this week with the weekend off, I should catch up on sleep but im an Idiot and going to have a few people round tonight and wont be going to bed until midnight, and it seems i never get a good sleep on Gear, not a deep sleep anyway


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Sorry for tje continued silly Questions but any tips on how to Induce Sleep after cheeky couple of Lines, I say Couple because I only do small amounts, got £30 worth for tonight with some Dark Rum, pleSe dont say see Weee as that never really helps.
> 
> Just Ive worked Mon-Friday 6am-4pm this week with the weekend off, I should catch up on sleep but im an Idiot and going to have a few people round tonight and wont be going to bed until midnight, and it seems i never get a good sleep on Gear, not a deep sleep anyway


 Sleep is for babies


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Sorry for tje continued silly Questions but any tips on how to Induce Sleep after cheeky couple of Lines, I say Couple because I only do small amounts, got £30 worth for tonight with some Dark Rum, pleSe dont say see Weee as that never really helps.
> 
> Just Ive worked Mon-Friday 6am-4pm this week with the weekend off, I should catch up on sleep but im an Idiot and going to have a few people round tonight and wont be going to bed until midnight, and it seems i never get a good sleep on Gear, not a deep sleep anyway


 you should be able to sleep now bother especially with low amounts , even after I rail a full gram I came get to sleep , best option is more drink , then 5mg diazepam or .5mg xanax,

I keep everything plus weed just incase but I tend to get to sleep with half hour or before its hard to tell exactly but very little issue unless there's more white in my cupboards then it's full weekend

xanax without a doubt best to knock you out very very quickly , no hangover from it either diaz will leave you groggy next morning but in a nice way


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

I also found nicotine beneficial aswel but I don't suggest smoking 5 **** at once


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> i mean like huge open wounds with exposed bone and muscle , and they are digging away at veins to inject crack and heroine mixed , sometime 3-4 times a day


 Half way through munching my Peanut butter on toast and I read this s**t :lol:

Cheers pal!


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> I should catch up on sleep but im an Idiot...


 Stop feeling so sorry for yourself, you've had a little session at the end of the work week.

You're a young bloke enjoying your life.

Sleep later when Jeremy Kyles on.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kill Kcal said:


> Stop feeling so sorry for yourself, you've had a little session at the end of the work week.
> 
> You're a young bloke enjoying your life.
> 
> Sleep later when Jeremy Kyles on.


 Haha your right!! And ive already made the decision to have a littoe session tonight but instead of just enjoying I just worry!


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Haha your right!! And ive already made the decision to have a littoe session tonight but instead of just enjoying I just worry!


 Life's for living, Everything in moderation.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

wylde99 said:


> Sorry for tje continued silly Questions but any tips on how to Induce Sleep after cheeky couple of Lines, I say Couple because I only do small amounts, got £30 worth for tonight with some Dark Rum, pleSe dont say see Weee as that never really helps.
> 
> Just Ive worked Mon-Friday 6am-4pm this week with the weekend off, I should catch up on sleep but im an Idiot and going to have a few people round tonight and wont be going to bed until midnight, and it seems i never get a good sleep on Gear, not a deep sleep anyway


 Diazepam


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Kill Kcal said:


> Half way through munching my Peanut butter on toast and I read this s**t :lol:
> 
> Cheers pal!


 It's worse in reality , the smell of things like that never leaves the room .


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

It's fu**ing Friday

Party time :thumb


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

The f**k is it , ear wax ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Old n fat said:


> The f**k is it , ear wax ?


 Very good quality MDMA.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Missus picked up a few Valium....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Very good quality MDMA.


 With this is perfect :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> With this is perfect :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 139387


 Can't smoke weed, makes me paranoid!


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> It's fu**ing Friday
> 
> Party time :thumb
> 
> View attachment 139380


 How much is there... Looks sweet


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

4g


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Love a bit of good mdma on weekend


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> 4g


 Must be more than 4g there....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> 4g


 A gram lasts me ages, i just have tiny little dabs at it all night, would probably only take half a gram out clubbing with me and not even do that much.

I'll do loads of sniff and drink myself into oblivion too though obviously. :lol:


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Missus picked up a few Valium....
> 
> View attachment 139386


 wouldn't trust myself with that many, limit myself to a strip at a time and that never ever lasts as long as planned haha


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Missus picked up a few Valium....
> 
> View attachment 139386


 They 100%legit ?

Cant see properly on here the d10 stamp looks good as does the snap line but I find the harder to get than anything else


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

bossdog said:


> They 100%legit ?
> 
> Cant see properly on here the d10 stamp looks good as does the snap line but I find the harder to get than anything else


 Haven't taken any yet as only just got them, have had them off the same source before though and they were decent. The source was given to my missus by her mate who's a nurse and she takes them herself so I'd guess they're good quality.

I only take them after I've been doing coke though so am no expert!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jointhecrazy said:


> wouldn't trust myself with that many, limit myself to a strip at a time and that never ever lasts as long as planned haha


 We're pretty good to be fair, I keep an eye her use of things like GHB and she reins me in on the coke, we make quite a good team. :lol:

We never sit about at home taking drugs unless we've had a night out anyway, and even then she loses interest pretty quickly and hassles me til I go to bed. She's pretty self disciplined, I need to be told sometimes though!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

1.5g ck for tonight

got half oz of bubba kush will take pictures when get in


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

looks like it needs trimmed better but too many crystals to waste


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

bevy

got 6 dark fruit strongbow currently drinking and chasing halves


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

valium 10mg


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

orange og tester


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> orange og tester
> 
> View attachment 139402


 That looks Lush!

Got some White Rhino for me and the misses to Smoke In a Minuite before we sit down for a Film.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Getting stuck in.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> valium 10mg
> 
> View attachment 139401


 Just taken one of them, need to try and get some sleep tonight at some point!!!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Just taken one of them, need to try and get some sleep tonight at some point!!!


 I only had half so 5mg knocked me out and feeling nice and dopey today, definitely need a can of monster to straighten me up, just had kfc and it's putting me back into groggy state that I can be bothered moving

valium is great but after 10mg I find too many negatives for myself I can be wide awake and sit on couch then wake up a few hours later , I fall asleep constantly and can last few days , xanax still the king much much stronger , same type of effects but very short half life


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> That looks Lush!
> 
> Got some White Rhino for me and the misses to Smoke In a Minuite before we sit down for a Film.


 should fire up some pics mate.

I've not tried it yet mate my grinder had some lemon still left in it , I'm going to have some of the bubba stuff first my mate told me it's by far the best weed he's had and he's been a smoker for over 15 years, plus he goes through 5g a day minimum and I go through probably a gram a week lol


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

currently nodding away on some tramadol, brilliant stuff was otc in Mexico for peanuts


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Just saying :whistling:


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Just saying :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 139419


 Thats true and withdrawal from them could be worse than from heroin but still I like to take few valiums or 600+ mg of tramadol with few pints and some weed once in a while maybe 2-3 times a year. Nothing else apart mandy gives mi chillout like this.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

gregstm said:


> Thats true and withdrawal from them could be worse than from heroin but still I like to take few valiums or 600+ mg of tramadol with few pints and some weed once in a while maybe 2-3 times a year. Nothing else apart mandy gives mi chillout like this.


 The withdrawal from tramadol is nothing compared to gear! Nowhere even close! I can sweat tramadol out in 2-3 days. Gear is much worse!


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> The withdrawal from tramadol is nothing compared to gear! Nowhere even close! I can sweat tramadol out in 2-3 days. Gear is much worse!


 Hah you might be right didnt tried yet :whistling:


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

gregstm said:


> Thats true and withdrawal from them could be worse than from heroin but still I like to take few valiums or 600+ mg of tramadol with few pints and some weed once in a while maybe 2-3 times a year. Nothing else apart mandy gives mi chillout like this.


 christ mate 600mg of tramadol? I find it hard to focus my eyes on my laptop screen on 200mg haha


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

jointhecrazy said:


> christ mate 600mg of tramadol? I find it hard to focus my eyes on my laptop screen on 200mg haha


 Yep 600mg about 5-6 pints and few spliffs is a good mix ^_^

my gp gives me this for pain sometimes but it doesnt do much for my pain and ibuprofen works better so I use it recreational 2-3 times a year.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

gregstm said:


> Yep 600mg about 5-6 pints and few spliffs is a good mix ^_^
> 
> my gp gives me this for pain sometimes but it doesnt do much for my pain and ibuprofen works better so I use it recreational 2-3 times a year.


 I reckon I'd be out cold asleep off that much me haha


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Not sure what to think of this stuff, havent smoked In almost 4 days and got this today, 2 Joints and Im not really that Stoned, maybe Its a strong Sativa. 6/10


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

New dealer hooked me up with this, smoked a couple of big joints so far, over weight deals but pretty damp.

not too stoned either 3/10

View attachment IMG_5471.JPG


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Made a Firecracker Instead, 0.4 of Herb, Nutella and Peanutt Butter spread over a Biscuit with a Tiny bit of Olive Oil, Sandwich, Wrap In Tin Foil In the Oven for 20minuits Gas Mark 4.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Made a Firecracker Instead, 0.4 of Herb, Nutella and Peanutt Butter spread over a Biscuit with a Tiny bit of Olive Oil, Sandwich, Wrap In Tin Foil In the Oven for 20minuits Gas Mark 4.
> 
> View attachment 139800
> 
> ...


 What the hell is this? My weed looks better than that cullinary car crash


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

picking up some agent orange grass tommorow, some valium and usual white always about can't be arsed posting pics tonight but just had 5 cans and some sniff ,about to build a small joint early night for me

2 bigs nights out this weekend so looking forward to them will update


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gonna Eat that Firecracker In the last Hour of work today, should Kick In nicely for when I get to the Gym.

Any of you lot worked out Stoned before? I Love It, really feel the pump and with good Tunes you really get In the Zone


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Gonna Eat that Firecracker In the last Hour of work today, should Kick In nicely for when I get to the Gym.
> 
> Any of you lot worked out Stoned before? I Love It, really feel the pump and with good Tunes you really get In the Zone


 I've done it once or twice never liked it tbh I like being aggressive when in gym it's impossible for me to focus, you should make some butter instead of eating all the material , I prefer eating to smoking , nice slow onset that lasts for hours then even next day I have a strong afterglow that I don't get with smoking

got an oz of agent orange , I'll post pics once home, will have nothing to do until 5ish tonight, got 5 hours free to get high and eat as much as possible before I binged on some glenlivet whiskey and some white


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> I've done it once or twice never liked it tbh I like being aggressive when in gym it's impossible for me to focus, you should make some butter instead of eating all the material , I prefer eating to smoking , nice slow onset that lasts for hours then even next day I have a strong afterglow that I don't get with smoking
> 
> got an oz of agent orange , I'll post pics once home, will have nothing to do until 5ish tonight, got 5 hours free to get high and eat as much as possible before I binged on some glenlivet whiskey and some white


 Can you write me out your Recipe for Cannabutter mate?

Ive heard so many different ways and Theories on It its left me a little confused and put me off making It worried I'd waste my Herb, and can you make It with small amounts?

I heard once anything less then a quater won't work.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Can you write me out your Recipe for Cannabutter mate?
> 
> Ive heard so many different ways and Theories on It its left me a little confused and put me off making It worried I'd waste my Herb, and can you make It with small amounts?
> 
> *I heard once anything less then a quater won't work.*


 I thought a Q was a small amount? Lol

what di you actually do with the butter when it's made? Spread it on toast or something? Does it taste of weed?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I thought a Q was a small amount? Lol
> 
> what di you actually do with the butter when it's made? Spread it on toast or something? Does it taste of weed?


 Im talking just using 3.5 grams at most haha.

As far as I know yer like you say Spread It on Toaste, put It In a Meal like Spag bowl or something, shouldn't taste of Weed that much if you dont eat It on Its own.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ahhh!!! There's a program coming up soon called 'come dine with weed, bong appetite'

proper cooking program where top chefs cook using weed and stuff. Google it it looks really good!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1382929801728606&id=1085409811480608&refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.co.uk%2F&_rdr


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

agent orange


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> I've done it once or twice never liked it tbh I like being aggressive when in gym it's impossible for me to focus, you should make some butter instead of eating all the material , I prefer eating to smoking , nice slow onset that lasts for hours then even next day I have a strong afterglow that I don't get with smoking
> 
> got an oz of agent orange , I'll post pics once home, will have nothing to do until 5ish tonight, got 5 hours free to get high and eat as much as possible before I binged on some glenlivet whiskey and some white


 Cannabutter Recipe please mate


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Cannabutter Recipe please mate


 its pretty caveman but it works , I take a lump of butter with my fingers and scoop it up throw it in a pot I add around 100ml of water then I add all my stems and shake, or 2g of weed then you bring it up till it simmers then lower slightly and I leave it simmering for half hour

I've tried decarbing thweed in oven which is supposed to activate more alkaloids then cooking it in the butter for 6hours and I noticed little difference in quality, I find hash works better I couldn't explain why though

once it's done I pour the butter into a protein scoop and put in fridge , it will go back to butter in hours then I just teaspoon it into my mouth it's not nice but it's not awful either just tastes like green , butter is best taken on empty stomach and takes from 30mins to 3hours to have an effect then will keep going all night, much better quality high imo and lasts much longer


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

This

View attachment IMG_1205.JPG


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

aint reading 33 pages of people probably arguing over who can get the best sniff

is heroin classed as a reccy?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> aint reading 33 pages of people probably arguing over who can get the best sniff
> 
> is heroin classed as a reccy?


 Depends if you buy it or steal for it 

tbf there was some bitching at the start where what's presumably the UKM millionaire turned out to be expert chemists. But now it's mellowed out


----------



## Aim2Gain (Aug 24, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> This
> 
> View attachment 139819


 is what?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

workinprogress1 said:


> aint reading 33 pages of people probably arguing over who can get the best sniff
> 
> is heroin classed as a reccy?


 ignore him , no one's trying to prove a point just posting , I can post pics of high quality h tommorow if I'm in good state , weekend habit ?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Aim2Gain said:


> is what?


 4-mrthylmethcathinone


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ill assume then you fry some Butter on a low Heat then add the Herb and Simmer for 45Minuits?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Be having a few of these bad boys tonight.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

DN or local source?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> DN or local source?


 Does vacuum packing not give it away? :thumb

DN, had these loads of times now, cracking pills, 270mg of MDMA per pill apparently, which I can totally believe as I just do them half at a time they're that strong.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Does vacuum packing not give it away? :thumb


 Ha ha, guess so. Posted within uk or Netherlands ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> Ha ha, guess so. Posted within uk or Netherlands ?


 Always get Dutch pills mate, they're the best.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

lowered myself to orange md2020 blue raspberry 2020 and 6 cans


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Always get Dutch pills mate, they're the best.


 80% of pills are made in the Netherlands. near enough guaranteed to get decent pills there. cheap aswell, the best pill I ever had was 5 euros in Amsterdam at ADE and I had to get carried out of loco dice.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> This
> 
> View attachment 139819


 Looks like MCAT when it was legal. God I miss them days!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lew1s said:


> 80% of pills are made in the Netherlands. near enough guaranteed to get decent pills there. cheap aswell, the best pill I ever had was 5 euros in Amsterdam at ADE and I had to get carried out of loco dice.


 These ones are £2.50 each, fvcking pennies.

Me and the missus did 2 each all night tonight, all in halves cos they're that strong.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Kill Kcal said:


> Looks like MCAT when it was legal. God I miss them days!


 That's the mcat I can get nowadays!


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> That's the mcat I can get nowadays!


 Nice one, trouble with MCAT is when you sweat it out - it stinks lol.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> That's the mcat I can get nowadays!


 Pm me the vendor?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Anyone seen that THCA looks absolutely bonkers. Crystalline THC.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

just back from celtic game, picked up litre of Jack on way home so it's ching time , had a joint before the game was completely f**ked for first half hour, ended up buying 3 macaroni pies at half time


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Oioi said:


> Anyone seen that THCA looks absolutely bonkers. Crystalline THC.


 Shatter?


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Gavinmcl said:


> just back from celtic game, picked up litre of Jack on way home so it's ching time , had a joint before the game was completely f**ked for first half hour, ended up buying 3 macaroni pies at half time


 Sounds goo to me!

It's Sunday night, I have 70cl JD, just done three pints and have a G of top quality coke. Luckily I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dunno how you lot can just stay in getting smashed, would do my head in.

Love a carry on after a night out but I don't even drink at home if I'm not carrying on from getting home clubbing.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Dunno how you lot can just stay in getting smashed, would do my head in.
> 
> Love a carry on after a night out but I don't even drink at home if I'm not carrying on from getting home clubbing.


 it's all about the good times with the bird mate, can't beat railing lines and getting blowjob at same time for hours on end , it's part and parcel now with the gear


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Dogbolt said:


> Sounds goo to me!
> 
> It's Sunday night, I have 70cl JD, just done three pints and have a G of top quality coke. Luckily I don't have to work tomorrow.


 I like Sunday nights aswel it's much more relaxing, no rush to get f**ked up no Friday feelings of ending a boring week of work , I've prerolled 3 joints two Light ones and one for bed , only bad thing is the tv on Sunday is shite

jack Daniels, coke , weed , valium and ufc 209 it is .


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

oh, right now i would gladly sell my soul for a gram of original pure Mcat ^_^ -_-


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> it's all about the good times with the bird mate, can't beat railing lines and getting blowjob at same time for hours on end , it's part and parcel now with the gear


 My missus comes out with me, just feels a waste sitting in front of the TV doing gear, I'd rather be in a club or a lively bar drinking and getting on it.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> oh, right now i would gladly sell my soul for a gram of original pure Mcat ^_^ -_-


 Lol. Concentrate on the fat comedown though! I don't miss that at all.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> oh, right now i would gladly sell my soul for a gram of original pure Mcat ^_^ -_-


 you should really ask around locally I will guarantee you will have access to it through someone, up my way it's still available, most is cut I would say to around 50% but as you will know it's still stupidly strong

for the proper stuff it's 35 a gram here


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't stand MCAT myself but some of my mates love it, they get it off the dark net.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> you should really ask around locally I will guarantee you will have access to it through someone, up my way it's still available, most is cut I would say to around 50% but as you will know it's still stupidly strong
> 
> for the proper stuff it's 35 a gram here


 £35 for a gram of MCAT?!

I'm sure one of the lads at work said it's about a tenner a gram.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Shatter?


 No THCA. It's thc with an acetate ester I believe so you can actually form it into a crystalline solid at something like 95%+. Quite a process for an average stoner hence little to none on the market.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> you should really ask around locally I will guarantee you will have access to it through someone, up my way it's still available, most is cut I would say to around 50% but as you will know it's still stupidly strong
> 
> for the proper stuff it's 35 a gram here


 Plenty around aha


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Can't stand MCAT myself but some of my mates love it, they get it off the dark net.


 I always loved it more than any other substance, oryginal 4-mmc is pretty much like the best of coke meets a nice strong MDMA roll, just pure serotonin loveliness



Kill Kcal said:


> £35 for a gram of MCAT?!
> 
> I'm sure one of the lads at work said it's about a tenner a gram.


 for a tenner youre going to get some 3-mmc, 4-FA or some other research chemical, but not meph :angry:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

BetterThanYou said:


> oh, right now i would gladly sell my soul for a gram of original pure Mcat ^_^ -_-


 What's the going rate for a soul ATM? It's 30/g what I get (mcat, not soul)


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

BetterThanYou said:


> I always loved it more than any other substance, oryginal 4-mmc is pretty much like the best of coke meets a nice strong MDMA roll, just pure serotonin loveliness
> 
> for a tenner youre going to get some 3-mmc, 4-FA or some other research chemical, but not meph :angry:


 Agree 100% when the quality dropped late 2013 I had been searching since then for a proper source. Tried every darknet vendor, tried every local and far source, literally I tried everything and everyone and just couldn't get proper stuff. Some, might be heavily cut and weak but just recently I stumbled upon this new Ines and it's blown me away!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

*so can I try Cannabutter with only a 3.5 of Herb?*


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> I always loved it more than any other substance, oryginal 4-mmc is pretty much like the best of coke meets a nice strong MDMA roll, just pure serotonin loveliness
> 
> for a tenner youre going to get some 3-mmc, 4-FA or some other research chemical, but not meph :angry:


 Cool, I won't be going near MCAT anyway. Can't be arsed with that smell!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys posting on an open forum about sourcing banned drugs of any sort is stupid, it can lead to the forum getting in a hell of a lot of trouble so stop it.


----------

